# June Vacation - Any one else worried



## marvfool1

We are scheduled to arrive on 6/12/20, keeping my fingers crossed but I have to admit its not looking good.


----------



## SoCalGoofy

Yes my family is 7/7/2020 arrival and I'm thinking it's 50/50 at best... haven't even bought airline tickets yet


----------



## Noah_t

Never mind June I am worried about a November vacation.  For as little as my opinion is worth I am pretty sure Aulani will be open but as a Canadian I am extremely worried about travel restrictions.  I am expecting there to be some sort of mandatory quaratine after travel.


----------



## msteddom

I am supposed to arrive 6/19.  I’ve made peace with the fact that I probably won’t be going.  The just hope Hawaiian Airlines cancels my flight so that I don’t get stuck with a credit.


----------



## jodybird511

We are supposed to arrive 6/25, with a stop-off a Disneyland on 6/21 and 3 nights on the Big Island beginning 6/22.  I'm 90% sure the trip isn't happening.  Holding out until April 30 to cancel my United Flight, in hopes they will cancel first, but United is requiring cancellations by April 30 (at this point anyway) to get the change fees waived.  Sigh.  That trip was going to be epic.  I'm fortunate that it wasn't my first trip to Aulani and won't be my last (we own there), but still a tremendous disappointment.  We also had to cancel our March Vero trip.


----------



## DisLiss

I'm resigned to missing our early Sept. trip, sorry to say.


----------



## newdeal

if your trip is before 4th of July I would be worried.  If it is after mid July I would be less worried


----------



## marvfool1

I'm mentally preparing for a full cancellation, just waiting to see what the airlines and DVC are going to do for June reservations. Airline tickets are with Delta Vacations we are expecting travel vouchers, DVC reservation was made using points, some/most borrowed from 2021 UY, hopefully DVC will place the 2021 points back into the 2021 UY.  North shore reservations are on on non-refundable deposits but trying to see what w can work out...


----------



## Melissa M

msteddom said:


> I am supposed to arrive 6/19.  I’ve made peace with the fact that I probably won’t be going.  The just hope Hawaiian Airlines cancels my flight so that I don’t get stuck with a credit.



We are in a similar situation. A credit with Hawaiian Airlines would be useless to us.
Also, we rented points. The issues with this inspired us to finally join DVC after renting for the last four trips. We don’t want to be caught in a situation like this again.


----------



## JDirrim

We were supposed to be cruising; but opted for Aulani in November instead.  We are getting nervous as well.


----------



## Lilsia

We are supposed to fly in on June 1st. Last week, the Hawaiian airlines website showed that they went down to 1 flight that day and it was not the one I am booked on. I checked again yesterday, and not only is my flight back on the schedule, they have a total of 11 flights that day from LAX to HNL. I think that the hotels and airlines WANT to be able to be up and functional come June 1st. I am feeling 50/50 on if it will happen. The whole point of the seclusion was to flatten the curve. Most of the country has accomplished that.


----------



## JDirrim

I am curious if Hawaii will then lift the 14 day quarantine for everyone coming in/leaving?   That is what I am most concerned about. Sure we can get there; but we will have to stay in our hotel room for 14 days...


----------



## teawar

We moved our trip from spring break to the middle of June because we found a studio available for several nights right when this whole Covid-19 pandemic began. We are hopeful but realistic that this may be canceled. Our flights have been changed a lot.


----------



## Noah_t

JDirrim said:


> I am curious if Hawaii will then lift the 14 day quarantine for everyone coming in/leaving?   That is what I am most concerned about. Sure we can get there; but we will have to stay in our hotel room for 14 days...


Hawaii is so dependent on tourism that if this 14 day quarantine were in place all the way till November they would be in for one heck of a recession/depression.  I would be very surprised if its not lifted sometime this summer.   I am much more concerened with our government (Canada) requiring some kind of quarantine rules after international travel being instituted.


----------



## JDirrim

Noah_t said:


> Hawaii is so dependent on tourism that if this 14 day quarantine were in place all the way till November they would be in for one heck of a recession/depression.  I would be very surprised if its not lifted sometime this summer.   I am much more concerned with our government (Canada) requiring some kind of quarantine rules after international travel being instituted.



This is what I keep telling myself as well; but from what I have been reading some of the residents of Oahu are not too keen on allowing tourists anytime soon.  Waiting game for sure.  Sending positive vibes for everyone during this difficult time.


----------



## thedogatemyhomework

Noah_t said:


> Hawaii is so dependent on tourism that if this 14 day quarantine were in place all the way till November they would be in for one heck of a recession/depression.  I would be very surprised if its not lifted sometime this summer.   I am much more concerened with our government (Canada) requiring some kind of quarantine rules after international travel being instituted.



it won't be a recession/depression...it will likely be a lot worse...

it may already be too long/too late to avoid long lasting damage...the alternative would be to sacrifice maybe 5-10%+ of the population to the virus (fatality rate goes way up after hospitals run out of ventilators and rooms)

if you really want to see something startling...try looking up the current unemployment % for hawaii...and realize that just like every other state...that number is still lower than what it actually is...just don't be drinking anything if you decide to do so.

a lot of the people that don't want tourists to come have that opinion because of a lack of faith in the competence of the state government...its more of a "we don't trust the government to even do what they said they'll do...so please don't come".  some don't want tourists to come because they don't want people to fly all the way out to hawaii and have to spend their entire trip in a hotel room...and waste their money that way.  and of course there are a few that don't want any tourists to come at all (tho there have always been a few that felt this way...there was simply no valid excuse for them to say so openly before now.)


----------



## mickeyschickie

I am remaining hopeful for late July/early August trip, we did receive an email from Alaskan Air giving us a generous amount of time to use credit if we cannot go. So if this time in 2020 is cancelled, we will be going late July 2021. We were going to celebrate our 20th anniversary, and daugters graduation, so it will feel a little less sweet next year.


----------



## Noah_t

thedogatemyhomework said:


> it won't be a recession/depression...it will likely be a lot worse...
> 
> it may already be too long/too late to avoid long lasting damage...the alternative would be to sacrifice maybe 5-10%+ of the population to the virus (fatality rate goes way up after hospitals run out of ventilators and rooms)
> 
> if you really want to see something startling...try looking up the current unemployment % for hawaii...and realize that just like every other state...that number is still lower than what it actually is...just don't be drinking anything if you decide to do so.
> 
> a lot of the people that don't want tourists to come have that opinion because of a lack of faith in the competence of the state government...its more of a "we don't trust the government to even do what they said they'll do...so please don't come".  some don't want tourists to come because they don't want people to fly all the way out to hawaii and have to spend their entire trip in a hotel room...and waste their money that way.  and of course there are a few that don't want any tourists to come at all (tho there have always been a few that felt this way...there was simply no valid excuse for them to say so openly before now.)


I understand the mixed feelings on Tourism.  I have grown up in Vancouver Canada and use to take my family to Whistler, Tofino and these places have gotten so popular that i am now effectively priced out.  Thankfully theres other good local destinations.
For my part i just love Hawaii so much.  Its a quick 5.5 hour direct flight and as long as we do a lot of shopping at Costco its actually affordable.  I have always had good interactions with the locals and try to always be respectful of peoples homes.  I love the no honking thing.  Its amazing how many people use their horn needlessly here.  Unless i am about to get hit I have never found a need to use the horn.  Even when being cut off or others people make mistakes because heck i sure make a lot of mistakes driving too.  lol


----------



## najgreen

We are scheduled to check in June 10th.  So far we have had no changes with our Delta flights, but if the quarantine is still in place I hope they cancel them so I can get the refund instead of just credit.  We have a group of 10 so not everyone travels much and will have a hard using vouchers if we can't coordinate going back together.  We also rented our rooms and did so through David's.  I was trying to get ahead of this and see about rescheduling but they told me they are still working through March and April renters, so I am just waiting at this point...


----------



## ct7878

We were supposed to be in Hawaii June 1-14- Southwest has cancelled our outbound flight so I have finally accepted that this trip is not happening.  I am thinking of rescheduling for the end of summer (July 18-Aug 1) but I am thinking that this is not looking too hopeful either and not sure if I want to put the work into more planning just to cancel again.  Really bummed as I am currently pregnant and this was intended to be our last trip as a family of 3 with my 16 year old son- I really wanted to give him one last special trip (and selfishly, was also really looking forward to it).  There is one side of me that really still wants to go, but then the logical side that says I need to be safe- it really just depends on moment as to which way I am going...


----------



## mom4fun

I just read in one of Hawaii’s news groups, that if things continue to go in the right direction, they are hoping to open up tourism in a month or two. I have hotels booked in mid August but have not booked flights. This trip was suppose to have been in May but we cancelled everything and have been given refunds for flights. I think there is a good chance they will be open by August but I’m waiting to see, what businesses will be open. I don’t want to go all the way there and find out the attractions are closed. Since we are from the USA, also, I hope our flights won’t be restricted in anyway by then.


----------



## Donna3271

Hi All,
I wish everyone luck. I am worried about the Marathon in January. I can't imagine all of us in the corrals together without a vaccine. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Disney Dad ADL

We have a June trip also, I'm curious to see what happens. I'm actually feeling somewhat optimistic though.



Donna3271 said:


> Hi All,
> I wish everyone luck. I am worried about the Marathon in January. I can't imagine all of us in the corrals together without a vaccine. Fingers crossed.



Marathon in Hawaii or in Florida?  I think yeah Marathon in Hawaii in January is unlikely.  Gavin Newsom (governor of California) has said that he does not expect any large gatherings, (sporting events,etc) until there is either a vaccine or we have something close to herd immunity, unless we have some sort of unexpected breakthrough. I think Hawaii has been relatively cautious about Covid-19 and their policy will probably be somewhat close to California.

Marathon in WDW probably a higher chance of happening since Florida clearly is more willing to open things up.


----------



## mmouse50

I have a trip planned for the first of July - I hope it isn't cancelled but even if the resort is open, I am sure that the social distancing thing will be encouraged for a while longer.  How will they do the pool?  Just have it closed?  I know that there are lot of questions and no one really knows any answers but...

Stay safe everyone!


----------



## Donna3271

Disney Dad ADL said:


> We have a June trip also, I'm curious to see what happens. I'm actually feeling somewhat optimistic though.
> 
> 
> 
> Marathon in Hawaii or in Florida?  I think yeah Marathon in Hawaii in January is unlikely.  Gavin Newsom (governor of California) has said that he does not expect any large gatherings, (sporting events,etc) until there is either a vaccine or we have something close to herd immunity, unless we have some sort of unexpected breakthrough. I think Hawaii has been relatively cautious about Covid-19 and their policy will probably be somewhat close to California.
> 
> Marathon in WDW probably a higher chance of happening since Florida clearly is more willing to open things up.


Hi DD!
The Florida one. Fingers Crossed. Thanks for response!


----------



## Noah_t

mmouse50 said:


> I have a trip planned for the first of July - I hope it isn't cancelled but even if the resort is open, I am sure that the social distancing thing will be encouraged for a while longer.  How will they do the pool?  Just have it closed?  I know that there are lot of questions and no one really knows any answers but...
> 
> Stay safe everyone!


Speculating is so much fun though.  I suspect they will have family groups seperated by at least a chair and more spacing in the rows for the pool chairs.  I also think the restauraunt spacing will be increased as well.  If things are so bad they feel the need to totally close the pool Aulani would no longer be the desired destination that it is.  I am not exaggerating in the least when i say the pools are a HUGE reason we chose Aulani and if they were closed i would not go.  Man that is some scary speculation for my upcoming November trip.  Going to go find some Sunshine and Unicorn speculations to cheer me up.


----------



## Dtw002

June 2021?  That has a shot.


----------



## marvfool1

Our Aulani-Hawaii mid June prospects just took a turn south: 

https://beatofhawaii.com/southwest-hawaii-airline-update/


----------



## Noah_t

Might be time to update the title of this thread to "July Vacation - Any one else worried "


----------



## asunutgirl

We have a May 27th check in and we fully expect that to be canceled.  Waiting on DVC to cancel to minimize our point losses.


----------



## Karebear

We are supposed to arrive on the 30th of June.  I am sadly thinking it won't happen.  I rented points through DVC rental store.  I have left messages for them but they have not called me back yet.  Booked on Southwest and at this point would just like a refund and not a credit.  Kind of hoping the trip might still happen....but realize that it probably won't.


----------



## jodistrock

I have a conference booked at Aulani June 14th-18th & hope it is not canceled but then being a NP am very doubtful that it will still happen


----------



## travelmomof3

It's really just a day at a time right now, it seems.  We are booked for August and I'm not sure that will happen.


----------



## DisneyinPA

Just messing around on the Aulani site it looks like the earliest cash reservation you can make is June 7 and beyond.


----------



## marvfool1

I canceled my 6/12 reservation, I just can't see the 14 day quarantine being lifted by mid June.  Good luck to all with June plans, I hope I'm wrong and you guys can salvage your June trips.


----------



## msteddom

I’ve decided to hang on to my June 19 reservation for now.  I’ve made peace with the fact that I probably will have to cancel, but I’m not ready to pull the trigger quite yet.


----------



## jodybird511

msteddom said:


> I’ve decided to hang on to my June 19 reservation for now.  I’ve made peace with the fact that I probably will have to cancel, but I’m not ready to pull the trigger quite yet.



I'm in the same place.  We have a late June trip that I had been planning to cancel by today at the latest, as United was requiring canceling flights by 4/30 to get the change fees waived; however, their policy just changed yesterday to extend the deadline to May 31, so I'm waiting.  No reason not to at this point.


----------



## corgi_monster

I can almost guarantee that Hawaii will not open up to non-resident tourists until one of these things happens:

1.  Everyone boarding a flight to Hawaii undergoes a rapid covid-19 test
2.  There is a vaccine
3.  There is herd immunity
4.  People boarding flights can prove they have antibodies 

In other words, the mandatory 14 day quarantine will not be lifted for a while and in all likelihood, opening up Hawaii is going to depend on how quickly we can implement widespread testing.  Summer trips are iffy at this point.  I personally wouldn't schedule anything until September or October at the earliest. 

People here are very intolerant of the idea of visitors bringing new cases of covid-19 to the islands.  Generally speaking, locals will accept poverty before they accept the death of a loved one.  Also, those with max unemployment benefits are receiving $1200+/week.  The few people I know who have been laid off aren't anxious to get back to work anytime soon.

The tourism industry will try and attract inter-island travel and staycations in order to survive.  

As a side note, I'm curious to see if Australians and New Zealanders are let in once they squash their number of covid-19 cases.  Hawaii and Australia have a long history of waving animal quarantine requirements due to the absence of rabies at each location.


----------



## Aussie RJ

corgi_monster said:


> As a side note, I'm curious to see if Australians and New Zealanders are let in once they squash their number of covid-19 cases. Hawaii and Australia have a long history of waving animal quarantine requirements due to the absence of rabies at each location.


I have a flight booked Sydney - Honolulu for mid September on Qantas. Currently Qantas will allow me to cancel the flights with penalty. Qantas is only allowing complete cancelations with full refund up to July. Honestly I'm hoping they cancel the flights. I don't want to travel in a Covid19 world. But with the easing of restrictions here, unless there is a big second wave, perhaps flights will be up by September?


----------



## kyton

We’ve pretty much resigned to the fact that we won’t be travelling to Oahu at all this year. Hawaii, like here in Australia, is doing the best they can to minimise the spread of infection on their island. At least Australia is a country and can actually stop people from entering - Hawaii being a state is still going to have mainlanders who think it’s their right to cross the border. I know that there was at least one mainlander (from Vegas) who alongside an Australian visitor who were subject to a manhunt when they continued to flaunt Oahu’s restrictions leading to an eventual deportation. Fingers crossed Hawaii‘s officials maintain a strict stance to minimise the impact the disease will have.


----------



## stagmite

kyton said:


> We’ve pretty much resigned to the fact that we won’t be travelling to Oahu at all this year. Hawaii, like here in Australia, is doing the best they can to minimise the spread of infection on their island. At least Australia is a country and can actually stop people from entering - Hawaii being a state is still going to have *mainlanders who think it’s their right to cross the border*. I know that there was at least one mainlander (from Vegas) who alongside an Australian visitor who were subject to a manhunt when they continued to flaunt Oahu’s restrictions leading to an eventual deportation. Fingers crossed Hawaii‘s officials maintain a strict stance to minimise the impact the disease will have.



Sorry but it is their constitutional right as the freedom of movement through the US is governed by the Privileges and Immunities Clause of the United States Constitution which states, "The Citizens of each State shall be entitled to all Privileges and Immunities of Citizens in the several States." This isn't the Mexico and US border. The last time I checked the mainland and Hawaii were part of a union called the United States of America. This doesn't excuse people's behavior for breaking the law by ignoring the quarantining, but I don't like it when people seem to think the island of Hawaii belongs to only a select few people that reside there and anyone visiting must feel grateful to be allowed to even visit as if we are foreigners in another country. I'm sure you leave your state all the time and you don't even think twice about feeling grateful for being allowed to do so.


----------



## kyton

Actually no, here in Australia our state borders have just been closed (although restrictions will be reduced over the coming months). You want to travel you needed a permit for most states and even then you had to quarantine for 14 days.
So yes it may be your “right” but for the greater good, sometimes that right is not the correct choice.


----------



## stagmite

kyton said:


> Actually no, here in Australia our state borders have just been closed (although restrictions will be reduced over the coming months). You want to travel you needed a permit for most states and even then you had to quarantine for 14 days.
> So yes it may be your “right” but for the greater good, sometimes that right is not the correct choice.



That's fine for you to say if something is a good idea or not. I won't deny that it's not a good idea to be a tourist in Hawaii right now, but Australian restrictions for rights to cross state borders means nothing to Americans in the US. We have our own constitution so any US citizen has the right to visit Hawaii, move to Hawaii or live in Hawaii. What we don't have the right to do is break the law such as not self quarantining for fourteen days, but breaking the law in Hawaii isn't an exclusive thing done only by people from the mainland. Hawaiians break the law everyday, they don't have anymore or less rights compared to anyone else from the mainland.


----------



## kyton

Yes it is my opinion and one that comes from visiting Oahu close to 30 times since 1992 and striving to always do the right thing by the island and it’s people. Visitors will bring in infection - that is an undeniable fact. The other fact is that Hawaii is so far removed from the mainland which creates delays in receiving treatments and therefore burdening their supplies.

So yes you have the right to go but your trip may have a far reaching impact on more then you and your family. And that is all I am saying people should keep in mind when deciding if it’s the best choice.


----------



## Sepo

The narrative of how it is reported in Hawaii plays a part too.  Somewhat us-them. I still read their local news a fair amount as we are trying to plan for the summer and it matches the sentiment CorgiMonster shared.

Before the shutdown, of 35,000 daily visitors, over 5000 were from Asia, the majority from Japan and Korea which were affected in the early weeks of the virus. And granted, 6X more from all over the mainland with potentially more asymptomatic carriers. The irony of it all was that on the mainland, we were more afraid of picking it up in Hawaii. Hawaii, like most places, was not testing (as most states weren’t) to know, except in very specific scenarios. Many sincerely believe that their confirmed numbers (617 as of 4/30/20) are their true numbers. This seems unusually small for where we are at the end of April. If we ever get to a place where we are doing more random population samples to detect antibody rates, my money would be proof of higher exposure per capita (which is actually a good thing long term) relative to states without high travel traffic. But whether it was 617 or 6170, it has now slowed there.

Regardless, their current narrative seems to be ‘we’ve stopped it just in time; Let’s not reopen too soon without watertight precautions’. Whereas for the mainland, our narrative is, ‘it’s slowed down, prepare for a new long term normal as we otherwise try to gradually get back to some semblance of life.’

The governor and Lt governor have advocated for frank testing of all passengers (which I do not believe is pragmatic).  Regardless, this is all playing into the sentiment there. They do have the luxury of being protected by thousands of miles of ocean. I cannot blame them for exploring it as an advantage.


----------



## Aussie RJ




----------



## thedogatemyhomework

it isn't just about some kind of "us vs them" kinda thing...a lot of it comes down to some numbers that are quite simply put...bad...

oahu alone likely has over a million people on it...and yet when they first published official numbers...only a little over 550 ventilators in the state...that wouldn't have lasted new york a day...well maybe the first few days...

if a visitor were to get very sick in hawaii (even if they infected 0 other people)...there is no way to redirect patients to other states...and even if they sent a navy hospital ship over...it wouldn't get to hawaii for at least a week...so every sick tourist has a much much bigger impact on hawaii than other states...and of course the "quickness" in federal aid getting to puerto rico makes people feel very "confident" that help would be sent early enough.  there are several military bases...so it hopefully wouldn't be that bad...

theres also the additional problem where the only 2 ways to get to hawaii involve what are basically the 2 most dangerous forms of travel for now...airplane...and ship...getting to any other state you can drive...(for alaska you'd have to drive through canada...so the border may be an issue...but you could still drive.). technically you could walk/bicycle/etc. as well...but in many cases thats just not really reasonable.

there really aren't that many that believe that the official number of cases are all there is...its still not too easy to get a test...and hawaii seems to have gotten quite a few faulty test kits.


----------



## 3kidz4dis

We are supposed to go the end of June to July.  I am waiting to pull the plug if Hawaiian Air cancels so we can receive a full refund as plans for next year will be iffy.  We used 2018 bank points and since Disney is only allowing banking of 50% we would need to switch to a 1 bedroom or shorten our stay. I mean if Hawaii does open, the vacation will be full of canceled experiences, take out food, social distancing


----------



## Alyleth

We were scheduled to renew our vows for our 20th mid-June. We have 8 people and got a grand villa with banked and borrowed points to get it for 10 days. I am fully expecting to have it cancelled. We wouldn't meet the 14 day quarantine requirements anyway. Our flight won't be cancelled that I know of, because Hawaiian added flying out of Seattle to their current itineraries. So we'll end up getting a voucher instead. I'd much rather have the cash right now, but I know we'll be back to Aulani sometime in the future anyway. It's all the points and what to do with them that I'm worried about at this time. We have 2 cruises on the books next year, and I'd love to be able to throw some points at that if possible. I know it's a horrible use of points, but they'll need to be used, we can't do an additional vacation in 2021, and I'd rather not do RCI.


----------



## 3kidz4dis

Alyleth said:


> We were scheduled to renew our vows for our 20th mid-June. We have 8 people and got a grand villa with banked and borrowed points to get it for 10 days. I am fully expecting to have it cancelled. We wouldn't meet the 14 day quarantine requirements anyway. Our flight won't be cancelled that I know of, because Hawaiian added flying out of Seattle to their current itineraries. So we'll end up getting a voucher instead. I'd much rather have the cash right now, but I know we'll be back to Aulani sometime in the future anyway. It's all the points and what to do with them that I'm worried about at this time. We have 2 cruises on the books next year, and I'd love to be able to throw some points at that if possible. I know it's a horrible use of points, but they'll need to be used, we can't do an additional vacation in 2021, and I'd rather not do RCI.


Refunds
Full refund without fee or penalty is allowed if:

New arrival at destination or new departure from origin is greater than six (6) hours earlier or later than the original time.
New itinerary requires changes to any of the following:
Origin or destination airport, except for co-terminals in the Bay Area (SFO,OAK and SJC) and Los Angeles Basin (LAX and LGB)
From HA Mainline to ‘Ohana.

All refunds must be processed through the ticketing source.
For partially used tickets, call your local HA reservations number for assistance in calculating the remaining value.
Mark the PNR with this OSI and the affected flight and date:

*OSI HA SKED CHG FLT/DATE*
I was looking at this and hoping it fits in this:  So because Seattle was added these refund requirements wouldn't apply?


----------



## Alyleth

3kidz4dis said:


> Refunds
> Full refund without fee or penalty is allowed if:
> 
> New arrival at destination or new departure from origin is greater than six (6) hours earlier or later than the original time.
> New itinerary requires changes to any of the following:
> Origin or destination airport, except for co-terminals in the Bay Area (SFO,OAK and SJC) and Los Angeles Basin (LAX and LGB)
> From HA Mainline to ‘Ohana.
> 
> All refunds must be processed through the ticketing source.
> For partially used tickets, call your local HA reservations number for assistance in calculating the remaining value.
> Mark the PNR with this OSI and the affected flight and date:
> 
> *OSI HA SKED CHG FLT/DATE*
> I was looking at this and hoping it fits in this: So because Seattle was added these refund requirements wouldn't apply?



Correct, refund would not apply because a) the regular schedule doesn't seem to have changed, and b) the origin and destination airports haven't changed (Still Seattle/Honolulu). I will say, however, that I do not know what their "normal" flight schedule out of Seattle was. Did they have a morning/afternoon/and evening flight scheduled? If the new schedule varies by greater than 6 hours the above says you can get a refund.


----------



## corgi_monster

Alyleth said:


> Correct, refund would not apply because a) the regular schedule doesn't seem to have changed, and b) the origin and destination airports haven't changed (Still Seattle/Honolulu). I will say, however, that I do not know what their "normal" flight schedule out of Seattle was. Did they have a morning/afternoon/and evening flight scheduled? If the new schedule varies by greater than 6 hours the above says you can get a refund.



I don't remember the exact flight times, but there were at least 3-4 flights from Honolulu to Seattle on Hawaiian airlines everyday.  My sisters live in Seattle and I took these flights frequently.  I believe there were two morning flights, another mid-day flight that routed through OGG and a red-eye.   

There were several daily flights from Seattle to Honolulu.  I'm not sure if it makes a difference but at least one of the flights routed through Maui.  The earliest departed sometime around 8:30am and the latest one was sometime between 4pm-6pm.


----------



## frank808

3kidz4dis said:


> We are supposed to go the end of June to July.  I am waiting to pull the plug if Hawaiian Air cancels so we can receive a full refund as plans for next year will be iffy.  We used 2018 bank points and since Disney is only allowing banking of 50% we would need to switch to a 1 bedroom or shorten our stay. I mean if Hawaii does open, the vacation will be full of canceled experiences, take out food, social distancing


You mean DVC is only allowing members to borrow 50% of their points.  Have not heard about any restrictions on banking of points.


----------



## 3kidz4dis

frank808 said:


> You mean DVC is only allowing members to borrow 50% of their points.  Have not heard about any restrictions on banking of points.


Yes...I mean borrowing...no I havent heard.  And the only reason I would need to borrow is because I would loose my bank 2018.  So it makes a vacation I paid for with points, I would now have to pay 50% cash


----------



## Disney_Fan_01

For those who are waiting for June opening, I just got an email from kaanapali beach hotel in Maui that they are planning to open on July 1. This is not 100% certain as it is subject to the governors response, but that’s their plan. We had rescheduled our trip from late May to Dec back in March as we didn’t think it would be open in May, which happens to be the case. Looks like entire month of June may be a no go


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

Should I assume my mid-July stay is a no-go?


----------



## Disney_Fan_01

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> Should I assume my mid-July stay is a no-go?


If things open up then July is a better option that late Fall if a second wave hits and shuts down everything again. No one knows what can happen. If all of Hawaii is open then it’s a personal decision if you feel safe traveling. Easier to maintain social distance in Hawaii than Disneyworld.


----------



## CamColt

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> Should I assume my mid-July stay is a no-go?



We are scheduled to arrive July 13th, Aulani the 14th-18th, then a cruise until the 25th.  I am not expecting for this to happen at this point.


----------



## thedogatemyhomework

with some of hawaii being given the greenlight to re-open (but with restrictions) it seems likely that going into june/july time frame a somewhat decent amount of things may be at least partially functional.

I would anticipate things like hanauma bay, and diamond head to probably still be shut down (or possibly operating on a strictly limited capacity).  pearl harbor would be much much more up in the air as that would depend a lot more on whatever decision the military decides to make...or is forced to make.  many of the smaller restaurants have already decided to call it, and shut down for good...so even if they can re-open it seems unlikely that there will be anywhere near as many options.

the part thats going to really make things complicated is that with flights still being allowed, and a trickle of tourists still deciding to come despite the 14 day quarantine...if a flight hasn't already been cancelled...it may not be cancelled at all...so for those who are hoping for a cancelled flight to get a refund...not looking so good...

it also seems unlikely that the visitor quarantine will be lifted in the foreseeable future...georgia's gamble seems to not be paying off based on early results...and california had to walk back some of the beach openings they tried because of crowds.  given that the conditions in mainland states may get worse...and asia appears to not be faring much better...it may also be possible that stricter measures are implemented.


----------



## counselormom

thedogatemyhomework said:


> with some of hawaii being given the greenlight to re-open (but with restrictions) it seems likely that going into june/july time frame a somewhat decent amount of things may be at least partially functional.
> 
> I would anticipate things like hanauma bay, and diamond head to probably still be shut down (or possibly operating on a strictly limited capacity).  pearl harbor would be much much more up in the air as that would depend a lot more on whatever decision the military decides to make...or is forced to make.  many of the smaller restaurants have already decided to call it, and shut down for good...so even if they can re-open it seems unlikely that there will be anywhere near as many options.
> 
> the part thats going to really make things complicated is that with flights still being allowed, and a trickle of tourists still deciding to come despite the 14 day quarantine...if a flight hasn't already been cancelled...it may not be cancelled at all...so for those who are hoping for a cancelled flight to get a refund...not looking so good...
> 
> it also seems unlikely that the visitor quarantine will be lifted in the foreseeable future...georgia's gamble seems to not be paying off based on early results...and california had to walk back some of the beach openings they tried because of crowds.  given that the conditions in mainland states may get worse...and asia appears to not be faring much better...it may also be possible that stricter measures are implemented.



Thank you for posting. I hope you won’t mind a few questions, we have Aulani booked mid -July.   I want to make sure I understand, are you saying that tourist attractions may be partially open but there will still be a 14-day quarantine for tourists in June and July?   I can’t imagine many would go, regardless if things are open, if you have to spend the entire time in your hotel room?  When do you anticipate the quarantine being lifted.  When I spoke with Aulani they were sure they would be open June 1st.


----------



## thedogatemyhomework

counselormom said:


> Thank you for posting. I hope you won’t mind a few questions, we have Aulani booked mid -July.   I want to make sure I understand, are you saying that tourist attractions may be partially open but there will still be a 14-day quarantine for tourists in June and July?   I can’t imagine many would go, regardless if things are open, if you have to spend the entire time in your hotel room?  When do you anticipate the quarantine being lifted.  When I spoke with Aulani they were sure they would be open June 1st.


yes, it is possible that some of the tourist attractions may be partially open (with retrictions/etc.)...but its not a guarantee...the most likely to re-open in some capacity would be pearl harbor as thats more of a military decision, and would be more subject to federal orders.  this is more to do with giving residents a few more activities and to test protocols and restrictions (similar to florida's proposed phasing for theme park reopening)

aulani (and any other hotel thats currently closed) can re-open at any time they want.  hotels/motels were on the essential business list, so regardless of the visitor quarantine, they could open tomorrow if they wanted to.  many hotels/motels never closed at all (tho many did make that choice).

there are still some that choose to come every day...the reasons for doing so can vary greatly from person to person...could be that they were unable to obtain a refund, and without it wouldn't ever be able to come to hawaii again...some may look at the infection rates in hawaii and think its safe (but compare infection numbers to number of ventilators and its a very different story)...others may not believe there is any danger at all...or it could be as simple as "anything is better than being stuck in my house/appt."

I would not anticipate any meaningful changes to the visitor quarantine being made until late may.  much of it comes down to whats going to happen as several states try to ease lockdowns...as well as results from the numerous trials for treatments (vaccines are still many many months away from even having meaningful human trial results)...if it gets too close to the fall, and numbers haven't subsided elsewhere...I don't see many states not quickly pivoting back to stricter lockdowns to avoid what many health officials are now warning people about (possible flu and covid outbreaks happening at the same time.)


----------



## Six Tails

I spoke to Disney yesterday and they are hopeful that they will be open June 1.  I cannot believe that they will open if there is still the 14 day quarantine.


----------



## counselormom

thedogatemyhomework said:


> yes, it is possible that some of the tourist attractions may be partially open (with retrictions/etc.)...but its not a guarantee...the most likely to re-open in some capacity would be pearl harbor as thats more of a military decision, and would be more subject to federal orders.  this is more to do with giving residents a few more activities and to test protocols and restrictions (similar to florida's proposed phasing for theme park reopening)
> 
> aulani (and any other hotel thats currently closed) can re-open at any time they want.  hotels/motels were on the essential business list, so regardless of the visitor quarantine, they could open tomorrow if they wanted to.  many hotels/motels never closed at all (tho many did make that choice).
> 
> there are still some that choose to come every day...the reasons for doing so can vary greatly from person to person...could be that they were unable to obtain a refund, and without it wouldn't ever be able to come to hawaii again...some may look at the infection rates in hawaii and think its safe (but compare infection numbers to number of ventilators and its a very different story)...others may not believe there is any danger at all...or it could be as simple as "anything is better than being stuck in my house/appt."
> 
> I would not anticipate any meaningful changes to the visitor quarantine being made until late may.  much of it comes down to whats going to happen as several states try to ease lockdowns...as well as results from the numerous trials for treatments (vaccines are still many many months away from even having meaningful human trial results)...if it gets too close to the fall, and numbers haven't subsided elsewhere...I don't see many states not quickly pivoting back to stricter lockdowns to avoid what many health officials are now warning people about (possible flu and covid outbreaks happening at the same time.)
> [/
> That makes sense, thank you.  I agree that things could heat up again come fall/winter and make travel impossible again. That’s part of why we are trying to get a trip in.  I hope for the locals things start to open up. Maybe I’m giving them too much credit but I can’t imagine Aulani would open up to mainlanders if there is still a quarantine in place.  Do you think the large hotels have some inside info on what the Governor’s plan is concerning tourism?


----------



## thedogatemyhomework

hard to say who knows what when it comes to the governors plans.

the mayors tend to have a track record of giving quite a bit more advance notice of their plans (mid april announcement from the mayor of oahu, vs late april announcement from the governor for the may extensions)...but now that mayors aren't allowed to do much without the governors approval...they may not be able to give as much notice (or the notice would be "pending governor approval").

there tends to be almost no indication given as to what (if anything) the governor may do before he does it..and it tends to be a decision thats made very late as an example:

cat 5 hurricane...mayor of oahu cancels "all events" that weekend almost a week in advance...governor...cancels the 1 event running in the convention center (that the city couldn't cancel) the morning of.


----------



## jodistrock

I spoke with our conference company & they said that ours June 14-18th is still a go at this point. We are flying AA & they just sent an email that all passengers will need to wear a mask. We still 5-6 weeks before departure


----------



## counselormom

thedogatemyhomework said:


> hard to say who knows what when it comes to the governors plans.
> 
> the mayors tend to have a track record of giving quite a bit more advance notice of their plans (mid april announcement from the mayor of oahu, vs late april announcement from the governor for the may extensions)...but now that mayors aren't allowed to do much without the governors approval...they may not be able to give as much notice (or the notice would be "pending governor approval").
> 
> there tends to be almost no indication given as to what (if anything) the governor may do before he does it..and it tends to be a decision thats made very late as an example:
> 
> cat 5 hurricane...mayor of oahu cancels "all events" that weekend almost a week in advance...governor...cancels the 1 event running in the convention center (that the city couldn't cancel) the morning of.


That must be very frustrating as a local and most certainly for all the business owners who are trying to figure out how to save their livelihoods! Thank you for taking the time to explain things.


----------



## 3kidz4dis

jodistrock said:


> I spoke with our conference company & they said that ours June 14-18th is still a go at this point. We are flying AA & they just sent an email that all passengers will need to wear a mask. We still 5-6 weeks before departure


Is it being held at Aulani?  I desperately would love for the trip to be cancelled.  I doubt any of the experiences (Pearl Harbor, Hanauma Bay, Diamond Head, restaurants, Luaus) will be open due to social distancing rules that will still be in effect.  I havent even begun to reserve and plan.


----------



## beachbunny

Today's Honolulu Star Advertiser had an article about how even after Hawaii opens for kamaaina,  it still won't be business as usual for tourism.  https://www.staradvertiser.com/2020...ightened-quarantine-as-visitor-numbers-climb/

The 14 day quarantine will still be in effect until there is a way to keep tourists and kamaaina safe.  The state is waiting for state Attorney General Clare Connors to tell them if it’s possible for the state to require quarantining passengers to stay at guarded quarantine sites and or submit to enhanced monitoring that could include ankle bracelets, GPS tracking and Facebook recognition.  Personally, I don't see many people wanting to visit Hawaii and being treated like convicts.  

I've heard from another source that in order to leave the airport you're going to have to show that you have at least a 14 day hotel reservation.  

All vacation rentals are illegal for the time being, so I've also heard that they might start shuttling visitors to their hotel to guarantee they're staying there and not leaving.

As far as timing goes, you might want to watch and see if inter island travel restrictions are lifted - they have 14 day quarantine restrictions as well.  If that is successful, outside visitors might slowly be allowed in.   

It definitely won't be business as usual this year.


----------



## 3kidz4dis

beachbunny said:


> Today's Honolulu Star Advertiser had an article about how even after Hawaii opens for kamaaina,  it still won't be business as usual for tourism.  https://www.staradvertiser.com/2020...ightened-quarantine-as-visitor-numbers-climb/
> 
> The 14 day quarantine will still be in effect until there is a way to keep tourists and kamaaina safe.  The state is waiting for state Attorney General Clare Connors to tell them if it’s possible for the state to require quarantining passengers to stay at guarded quarantine sites and or submit to enhanced monitoring that could include ankle bracelets, GPS tracking and Facebook recognition.  Personally, I don't see many people wanting to visit Hawaii and being treated like convicts.
> 
> I've heard from another source that in order to leave the airport you're going to have to show that you have at least a 14 day hotel reservation.
> 
> All vacation rentals are illegal for the time being, so I've also heard that they might start shuttling visitors to their hotel to guarantee they're staying there and not leaving.
> 
> As far as timing goes, you might want to watch and see if inter island travel restrictions are lifted - they have 14 day quarantine restrictions as well.  If that is successful, outside visitors might slowly be allowed in.
> 
> It definitely won't be business as usual this year.


I really hope flights cancel on their own to release those of us who will have a vacation in quarantine or a subpar vacation experience.  Personally if I were a Hawaiian resident, I would not want my East coast high rate of infection coming to my island. I don't even think our restrictions here in Philadelphia PA will be lifted until June as it is


----------



## Lilsia

beachbunny said:


> Today's Honolulu Star Advertiser had an article about how even after Hawaii opens for kamaaina,  it still won't be business as usual for tourism.  https://www.staradvertiser.com/2020...ightened-quarantine-as-visitor-numbers-climb/
> 
> The 14 day quarantine will still be in effect until there is a way to keep tourists and kamaaina safe.  The state is waiting for state Attorney General Clare Connors to tell them if it’s possible for the state to require quarantining passengers to stay at guarded quarantine sites and or submit to enhanced monitoring that could include ankle bracelets, GPS tracking and Facebook recognition.  Personally, I don't see many people wanting to visit Hawaii and being treated like convicts.
> 
> I've heard from another source that in order to leave the airport you're going to have to show that you have at least a 14 day hotel reservation.
> 
> All vacation rentals are illegal for the time being, so I've also heard that they might start shuttling visitors to their hotel to guarantee they're staying there and not leaving.
> 
> As far as timing goes, you might want to watch and see if inter island travel restrictions are lifted - they have 14 day quarantine restrictions as well.  If that is successful, outside visitors might slowly be allowed in.
> 
> It definitely won't be business as usual this year.



Is that even legal, to ankle monitor someone that is not a criminal? That is going too far. There are other ways to handle things. A big problem is the airlines, specifically Hawaiian airlines who is refusing to cancel flights and refund people their money. They need to start putting some pressure on them to do the right thing.


----------



## SinCityMMAFan

Lilsia said:


> Is that even legal, to ankle monitor someone that is not a criminal? That is going too far. There are other ways to handle things. A big problem is the airlines, specifically Hawaiian airlines who is refusing to cancel flights and refund people their money. They need to start putting some pressure on them to do the right thing.



There's actually a class action complaint filed against Hawaiian Airlines for that very reason.  

https://www.travelagentcentral.com/...ion-complaint-filed-against-hawaiian-airlines
It's certainly not a good look for them.  And I love Hawaiian Air, have flown them every time I went to Hawaii and have a reservation with them to fly in September should everything be open up.  Never had a problem with that airline but that is alarming that some passengers were having trouble getting their money refunded instead of travel vouchers that might be worthless to them.


----------



## 3kidz4dis

SinCityMMAFan said:


> There's actually a class action complaint filed against Hawaiian Airlines for that very reason.
> 
> https://www.travelagentcentral.com/...ion-complaint-filed-against-hawaiian-airlines
> It's certainly not a good look for them.  And I love Hawaiian Air, have flown them every time I went to Hawaii and have a reservation with them to fly in September should everything be open up.  Never had a problem with that airline but that is alarming that some passengers were having trouble getting their money refunded instead of travel vouchers that might be worthless to them.




I didn't realize HA isn't refunding cash for those tickets that THEY  canceled?  So that is in clear violation of their own words. I wonder if they are trying to issue vouchers in those cases or just not giving the cash back?  My hope has been that they cancel my June flights..but not if they are giving nothing.  I understand the cash issues the airlines are having but they can't say they are giving cash back and decide to not do it...They have $5,000 of my money and $1,000 in interisland fare


----------



## marshac

I just read the Star article someone posted above - kind of ridiculous that they are imposing a 14 day quarantine when the ability to test people rapidly is available and at a reasonable cost - contract it out, point-of-care (or entry in this case) nasal swab testing, paid for by those coming to the to islands. Negative test - welcome. Positive test - Quarantine. It's far cheaper that a quarantine - to those who say that a swab wouldn't catch everyone (such as those very recently infected), I'll point out that a small percentage of people would develop symptoms after a fourteen day quarantine as well.... unless of course those who are promoting a quarantine have an agenda that's not COVID related.


----------



## Noah_t

SinCityMMAFan said:


> There's actually a class action complaint filed against Hawaiian Airlines for that very reason.
> 
> https://www.travelagentcentral.com/...ion-complaint-filed-against-hawaiian-airlines
> It's certainly not a good look for them.  And I love Hawaiian Air, have flown them every time I went to Hawaii and have a reservation with them to fly in September should everything be open up.  Never had a problem with that airline but that is alarming that some passengers were having trouble getting their money refunded instead of travel vouchers that might be worthless to them.



Might be their Bean Counters informed them that refunds would sink them.  Here in Canada they only owe us vouchers but I dont mind and just booked a flight for November.  I feel good supporting the airline but also understand how easy it is to "support them" vs receiving vouchers i could never use.


----------



## Noah_t

marshac said:


> I just read the Star article someone posted above - kind of ridiculous that they are imposing a 14 day quarantine when the ability to test people rapidly is available and at a reasonable cost - contract it out, point-of-care (or entry in this case) nasal swab testing, paid for by those coming to the to islands. Negative test - welcome. Positive test - Quarantine. It's far cheaper that a quarantine - to those who say that a swab wouldn't catch everyone (such as those very recently infected), I'll point out that a small percentage of people would develop symptoms after a fourteen day quarantine as well.... unless of course those who are promoting a quarantine have an agenda that's not COVID related.


This 14 day test puts a little light in this dark tunnel of vacation planning for a trip to Aulani next November.


----------



## 3kidz4dis

marshac said:


> I just read the Star article someone posted above - kind of ridiculous that they are imposing a 14 day quarantine when the ability to test people rapidly is available and at a reasonable cost - contract it out, point-of-care (or entry in this case) nasal swab testing, paid for by those coming to the to islands. Negative test - welcome. Positive test - Quarantine. It's far cheaper that a quarantine - to those who say that a swab wouldn't catch everyone (such as those very recently infected), I'll point out that a small percentage of people would develop symptoms after a fourteen day quarantine as well.... unless of course those who are promoting a quarantine have an agenda that's not COVID related.


So you are saying that they should get tested at the departing airport?


----------



## marshac

3kidz4dis said:


> So you are saying that they should get tested at the departing airport?



I don't think that would be feasible since flights come from all over, so testing would have to take place in Hawaii - it's still better than quarantining everyone who arrives to the State since statistically, the vast majority will be negative. We're currently scheduled for Christmas break for ten days, so unless things change, it's gonna be a no-go for us.


----------



## Noah_t

marshac said:


> I don't think that would be feasible since flights come from all over, so testing would have to take place in Hawaii - it's still better than quarantining everyone who arrives to the State since statistically, the vast majority will be negative. We're currently scheduled for Christmas break for ten days, so unless things change, it's gonna be a no-go for us.


Why are you assuming it wont happen for you?


----------



## marshac

Noah_t said:


> Why are you assuming it wont happen for you?



Nobody is assuming anything man, chill out. I actually think we'll likely have another series of shutdowns around that time anyways due to another wave of infections - I'm just crossing my fingers that this doesn't turn out to be the case. In terms of me testing positive - it's certainly a possibility - I'm a physician and have been around/cared for many positive patients. We have rapid testing in the ED and can get a result fairly quickly - wouldn't you rather hang out for an hour and then be released as opposed to chilling out in quarantine for two weeks? We have the ability to do this - the fact that it's not even being discussed as an option is kinda crazy.


----------



## 3kidz4dis

marshac said:


> I don't think that would be feasible since flights come from all over, so testing would have to take place in Hawaii - it's still better than quarantining everyone who arrives to the State since statistically, the vast majority will be negative. We're currently scheduled for Christmas break for ten days, so unless things change, it's gonna be a no-go for us.


For me..I wouldn't want to go on the flight at all.  Only because what does a family do when 1 tests positive? You now would have to stay in Hawaii 2 weeks in a hotel room..no flight home. Not worth it.  The longer this goes on the longer I am finding herd immunity to be the only solution


----------



## Noah_t

marshac said:


> Nobody is assuming anything man, chill out.


As a physician you should know this.  "Relaxing on command is physiologically impossible if “the body is already too acutely stressed to turn it around,” says Wendy Mendes, a professor of emotion at the University of California, San Francisco, and a researcher on stress. While the body responds rapidly to stress, returning to a relaxed state can take 20 to 60 minutes, she says."
When I asked why you were assuming you wouldnt be going I was just kinda egaging in small talk and really not to emotionally invested.  But reading the first sentece of your reply really did actually crank it up emotionally.  So much so i went on a quick online journey and learned something i already inherently knew but never thought too much about.   This was probably my favorite article: https://www.wsj.com/articles/why-you-should-never-tell-someone-to-relax-1471370408


----------



## counselormom

thedogatemyhomework said:


> yes, it is possible that some of the tourist attractions may be partially open (with retrictions/etc.)...but its not a guarantee...the most likely to re-open in some capacity would be pearl harbor as thats more of a military decision, and would be more subject to federal orders.  this is more to do with giving residents a few more activities and to test protocols and restrictions (similar to florida's proposed phasing for theme park reopening)
> 
> aulani (and any other hotel thats currently closed) can re-open at any time they want.  hotels/motels were on the essential business list, so regardless of the visitor quarantine, they could open tomorrow if they wanted to.  many hotels/motels never closed at all (tho many did make that choice).
> 
> there are still some that choose to come every day...the reasons for doing so can vary greatly from person to person...could be that they were unable to obtain a refund, and without it wouldn't ever be able to come to hawaii again...some may look at the infection rates in hawaii and think its safe (but compare infection numbers to number of ventilators and its a very different story)...others may not believe there is any danger at all...or it could be as simple as "anything is better than being stuck in my house/appt."
> 
> I would not anticipate any meaningful changes to the visitor quarantine being made until late may.  much of it comes down to whats going to happen as several states try to ease lockdowns...as well as results from the numerous trials for treatments (vaccines are still many many months away from even having meaningful human trial results)...if it gets too close to the fall, and numbers haven't subsided elsewhere...I don't see many states not quickly pivoting back to stricter lockdowns to avoid what many health officials are now warning people about (possible flu and covid outbreaks happening at the same time.)





3kidz4dis said:


> For me..I wouldn't want to go on the flight at all.  Only because what does a family do when 1 tests positive? You now would have to stay in Hawaii 2 weeks in a hotel room..no flight home. Not worth it.  The longer this goes on the longer I am finding herd immunity to be the only solution


I’ve thought about this too and I would want to be tested at home before we left.  That would be terrible to show up and get a surprise positive thinking you were fine and then having to turn around and go back home or be quarantined for 14 days. Besides if you are tested before you leave you wouldn’t end up passing it along on the trip over.  I feel it’s better to test at home and bring the paperwork, then I guess if you showed up without it they could test at the airport.  I really don’t understand why they aren’t going this route.  Keeps out anyone infected and gets the economy going again.


----------



## marshac

Noah_t said:


> As a physician you should know this.  "Relaxing on command is physiologically impossible if “the body is already too acutely stressed to turn it around,” says Wendy Mendes, a professor of emotion at the University of California, San Francisco, and a researcher on stress. While the body responds rapidly to stress, returning to a relaxed state can take 20 to 60 minutes, she says."
> When I asked why you were assuming you wouldnt be going I was just kinda egaging in small talk and really not to emotionally invested.  But reading the first sentece of your reply really did actually crank it up emotionally.  So much so i went on a quick online journey and learned something i already inherently knew but never thought too much about.   This was probably my favorite article: https://www.wsj.com/articles/why-you-should-never-tell-someone-to-relax-1471370408



This is inherently the problem with the internet - so much of what we communicate isn't what we say, but how we say it. Body language, intonation, etc. My emotional state has been a dumpster fire of late because of coronoavirus, so when I read your comment, I read it as a sour-grapes type of statement/attack asking why I would assume it wouldn't happen to me, etc. I apologize if I misconstrued your statement.


----------



## jodistrock

3kidz4dis said:


> Is it being held at Aulani?  I desperately would love for the trip to be cancelled.  I doubt any of the experiences (Pearl Harbor, Hanauma Bay, Diamond Head, restaurants, Luaus) will be open due to social distancing rules that will still be in effect.  I havent even begun to reserve and plan.



Yes, it is at Aulani. This conference company has one there 2-3 times per year & at the parks each month!
I am afraid that things will not be open, but I have been there & all I need is beach/pool time with a drinky in my hand. My colleagues who are also traveling, will have to decide. We have a back-up plan for one in September if need be.


----------



## thedogatemyhomework

the problem with depending on testing (particularly the rapid tests) is not just the availability/cost (even tho there are more now than when the outbreak started...there's still no where near enough to be using thousands just for vacation purposes)....its also the accuracy.  tons of test kits have been proven either faulty or highly unreliable, and the rapid test kits seem to be the most likely to provide false positives or false negatives (which is why a rapid test is often followed up by another test.)

the nba has estimated they would need 15,000 tests to finish their season (something that could have potential benefits to hundreds of thousands if not millions of people in terms of stress relief)...while 15,000 tests would provide stress relief for...15,000 (at most) people via a trip to hawaii...the nba won't make the call to purchase and use those tests because there still aren't enough for those that need to know if they have covid or something else due to how bad that would look...it would likely look even worse if hawaii manages to secure thousands of tests just so people can go on a vacation.

even if you test at the airport before leaving for hawaii...the airport would have to test everyone coming into the airport  (staff + flight crew as well as passengers)...and thats not just those heading to hawaii...that would be everyone heading anywhere...and you'd still have issues of what happens if someone tests positive...how many people do you turn around?

in theory it would also be possible to designate a single airport in say...california as the only one where flights to hawaii could depart, and only flights to hawaii would depart...this would reduce the number of tests needed significantly for the test before you fly option...but would still have tons of issues.


----------



## corgi_monster

Six Tails said:


> I spoke to Disney yesterday and they are hopeful that they will be open June 1.  I cannot believe that they will open if there is still the 14 day quarantine.



I think Aulani will open on June 1 even though the 14 day quarantine will still be in effect.  Aulani is one of a half dozen hotels that are VERY popular with locals looking to take a staycation.  With spring breaks and summer vacations cancelled, I think locals will be lining up to get a reservation at Aulani. 





Lilsia said:


> Is that even legal, to ankle monitor someone that is not a criminal? That is going too far. There are other ways to handle things.



I agree, ankle bracelets are going too far and the state is NOT seriously considering doing that.   The most logical thing to do is to keep all visitors in any given hotel on a single floor.  You would just need one person standing guard in the hallway to make sure nobody escapes.  All vacations rentals have been ordered to close and there are less than 100 hotels operating at the moment.

Edited to clarify:  The rumor about the ankle bracelet is NOT to slap one one on every person who comes to Hawaii.  It would apply to those who are caught breaking quarantine, arrested, and released back into the public.


----------



## jodybird511

Just proceeded with canceling all airfare, DVC rezzie, car rental, etc. for our June 21-July 1 trip.  Sigh...See ya in 2021, Aulani.


----------



## Disney Dad ADL

corgi_monster said:


> I think Aulani will open on June 1 even though the 14 day quarantine will still be in effect.  Aulani is one of a half dozen hotels that are VERY popular with locals looking to take a staycation.  With spring breaks and summer vacations cancelled, I think locals will be lining up to get a reservation at Aulani.



You're thinking they will open Aulani on June 1 for everyone or Hawaii residents only?


----------



## kyton

Disney Dad ADL said:


> You're thinking they will open Aulani on June 1 for everyone or Hawaii residents only?


If the mandatory quarantine is still in place anyone could potentially visit but mainlanders would spend the first 14 days locked in their hotel room unable to leave.


----------



## corgi_monster

Disney Dad ADL said:


> You're thinking they will open Aulani on June 1 for everyone or Hawaii residents only?



Technically, it would be open to to everyone.   As @kyton mentioned, anyone who is not from Oahu would be welcomed so long as they stay in their rooms for the first 14 days.

Practically speaking, Aulani would be serving mainly Hawaii residents.  I think it's likely the inter-island quarantine requirement will be lifted around that time.  

Local sentiment seems to have shifted dramatically in the past few days.   While nobody is ready to re-open Hawaii to mass tourism, the current level of restrictions on our privileges doesn't seem justified when we're seeing only one or two new cases of covid-19 per day.  Currently, we're still not allowed to invite Grandma over for dinner, to let our kids play on the play equipment at the park, or to sit on the beach and eat a spam musubi.  

There is increasing pressure from the masses to reopen at a quicker pace than what we're currently seeing.  To their credit, Gov. Ige and Mayor Caldwell have listened and responded to these pressures quickly, i.e. flower shops and fabric shops.  Given that trend, I think that most non-tourist dependent businesses will be allowed to reopen by the end of the month.


----------



## stagmite

corgi_monster said:


> I think Aulani will open on June 1 even though the 14 day quarantine will still be in effect.  *Aulani is one of a half dozen hotels that are VERY popular with locals looking to take a staycation.*  With spring breaks and summer vacations cancelled, I think locals will be lining up to get a reservation at Aulani.



I just want to know who in Hawaii will even have the money to do a staycation at Aulani even if Disney were to give 50% off room rates? I thought I saw that current unemployment is around 37%, and you can expect it to continue to climb the longer this lock down continues.


----------



## kyton

Corgi-Monster, the Hawaiians seem to be doing the right thing which is showing in the lowering of transmission. Fingers crossed like here in Australia and New Zealand, you guys will be able to slowly reopen. Australians were finally allowed to pay visits to other households on the weekend - however only 2 adult visitors with their children - but it was a start (our kids got to see their grandparents which was great and I got to see my two best friends that I haven't seen since February).


----------



## corgi_monster

stagmite said:


> I just want to know who in Hawaii will even have the money to do a staycation at Aulani even if Disney were to give 50% off room rates? I thought I saw that current unemployment is around 37%, and you can expect it to continue to climb the longer this lock down continues.



I don't want to minimize people's struggles and pretend there aren't families who don't have enough to eat - there are a lot of people who are experiencing extreme hardship right now.  But there are also a lot of people who are doing just fine.  A family of 4 with 2 adults who have been laid off and qualify for max benefits is bringing home approximately $2,400/week in unemployment.  If that were an annual salary (which it is not, of course) that would be comparable to a household income over $120,000/year.  

There is massive unemployment for sure, but job losses have overwhelmingly affected the bottom tier of wage earners, i.e. hotel maids, front-line hotel and restaurant workers, tour guides, bellman, retail shop workers, etc.  Generally speaking, that group of wage-earners are not the core clientele that Aulani (or any other hotel that charges $700/night) markets to in the first place.  The demographic that can afford $700+/night may have seen reduced wages or bonuses but can probably still afford to take a staycation, especially if the hotels offer deep discounts.  

People in Hawaii love to travel and don't have a lot of options right now.  I think Aulani, Hilton Hawaiian Village, The Grand Wailea, Westin Kaanapali, Hilton Waikaloa, Grand Hyatt on Kauai, Turtle Bay, and other resort-style accommodations will be able to continue operations by marketing to staycationers.


----------



## corgi_monster

kyton said:


> Corgi-Monster, the Hawaiians seem to be doing the right thing which is showing in the lowering of transmission. Fingers crossed like here in Australia and New Zealand, you guys will be able to slowly reopen. Australians were finally allowed to pay visits to other households on the weekend - however only 2 adult visitors with their children - but it was a start (our kids got to see their grandparents which was great and I got to see my two best friends that I haven't seen since February).



That's so great!  All I really want right now is for my kids to see their Grandma who lives three miles away.  Mostly because I'm sick of them and need a babysitter j/k


----------



## SinCityMMAFan

Interesting article I came up on.

"UHERO says the most optimistic models show tourists being welcomed back at the end of July. But Bonham cautions that is the best-case scenario and depends heavily on screening, testing and tracing abilities of the state."

https://www.hawaiinewsnow.com/2020/...ck-best-case-scenario-is-predicting-end-july/


----------



## OKW Lover

stagmite said:


> I just want to know who in Hawaii will even have the money to do a staycation at Aulani even if Disney were to give 50% off room rates? I thought I saw that current unemployment is around 37%, and you can expect it to continue to climb the longer this lock down continues.


There is a huge military component of the Hawaii population.  They are all still getting paid.


----------



## ksromack

SinCityMMAFan said:


> There's actually a class action complaint filed against Hawaiian Airlines for that very reason.
> 
> https://www.travelagentcentral.com/...ion-complaint-filed-against-hawaiian-airlines
> It's certainly not a good look for them.  And I love Hawaiian Air, have flown them every time I went to Hawaii and have a reservation with them to fly in September should everything be open up.  Never had a problem with that airline but that is alarming that some passengers were having trouble getting their money refunded instead of travel vouchers that might be worthless to them.


So the only Hawaiian Air round trip flights from San Fransisco to Oahu are flights 11 and 12, I believe.  We were scheduled on flights 43 and 44 for the return flight to SFO.  I have had no indication that Hawaiian Air was going to put us on the only daily flight leaving/arrivingOahu at all.  This past weekend I used their chat feature to try and get a refund for our flights and was strongly encouraged to cancel my flights for vouchers for a future flight.  I explained that with our work schedule and the fact that our daughter will be getting married that I wasn't sure we'd be able to use the vouchers in the time alloted (we paid for our airfare on 12/25/19).  I was directed to file a claim for a refund.  Does anyone have any experience with this and the time frame?  I did purchase insurance for this trip, though.  I was hoping to avoid filing a claim for that and frankly even forgot I had done that in the first place. I'm guessing that is another direction I can take.


jodybird511 said:


> Just proceeded with canceling all airfare, DVC rezzie, car rental, etc. for our June 21-July 1 trip.  Sigh...See ya in 2021, Aulani.


Yep, did all of this this past weekend for our May 25-June 1 trip.  It would have been our first trip to Hawaii and frankly I want to be able to do and see everything so it looks like we'll try and do a trip sometime in 2021.  Our work schedules are sometimes difficult to plan vacations around so we'll see what we can do.  Isn't the most disappointing part canceling everything?  Flights/hotels/car/tour/luau/dinner reservations?


----------



## jodybird511

ksromack said:


> Yep, did all of this this past weekend for our May 25-June 1 trip.  It would have been our first trip to Hawaii and frankly I want to be able to do and see everything so it looks like we'll try and do a trip sometime in 2021.  Our work schedules are sometimes difficult to plan vacations around so we'll see what we can do.  Isn't the most disappointing part canceling everything?  Flights/hotels/car/tour/luau/dinner reservations?



Absolutely.  I've really known for several weeks that the trip wouldn't be happening, but finally officially canceling everything still hurt.  Sigh


----------



## jodistrock

ksromack said:


> So the only Hawaiian Air round trip flights from San Fransisco to Oahu are flights 11 and 12, I believe.  We were scheduled on flights 43 and 44 for the return flight to SFO.  I have had no indication that Hawaiian Air was going to put us on the only daily flight leaving/arrivingOahu at all.  This past weekend I used their chat feature to try and get a refund for our flights and was strongly encouraged to cancel my flights for vouchers for a future flight.  I explained that with our work schedule and the fact that our daughter will be getting married that I wasn't sure we'd be able to use the vouchers in the time alloted (we paid for our airfare on 12/25/19).  I was directed to file a claim for a refund.  Does anyone have any experience with this and the time frame?  I did purchase insurance for this trip, though.  I was hoping to avoid filing a claim for that and frankly even forgot I had done that in the first place. I'm guessing that is another direction I can take.



I was able to get a refund from them in 2016. We did not have insurance. Their site stated, at the time, that I could not write a letter to them but I did anyways. We had a baby that was due around the time of travel (surprise!) and of course had a MD signature to boot but they gave us the refund. Good Luck!!


----------



## gdrj

jodistrock said:


> I spoke with our conference company & they said that ours June 14-18th is still a go at this point. We are flying AA & they just sent an email that all passengers will need to wear a mask. We still 5-6 weeks before departure



Conferences (large gatherings) will be the one of the last things to be “opened”, Hawaii just opened Phase 1.  Island Mayors and Governor dont always seem to be on same page, and some vocal locals want a slow return of tourism, and want to limit the # of arrivals.  The Lt. Gov floated the idea last week of requiring someone to have been tested b4 flying to islands (not that is even available).  I have an end of June arrival and am definitely concerned.


----------



## corgi_monster

I received a marketing email from Aulani this morning promoting staycations.  I think that's a pretty good sign they're planning on opening up on June 1.


----------



## Karebear

corgi_monster said:


> I received a marketing email from Aulani this morning promoting staycations.  I think that's a pretty good sign they're planning on opening up on June 1.




Hmm interesting....thanks!  I owe the balance of a DVC rental next week at Aulani and I have been on the fence about paying it.  If Aulani stays closed, then I will get a credit.  But if Aulani opens and has the 14 day quarantine rule, then I won't go and will be out the money.  I am leaning towards not paying it at this point.  If I could be assured of a credit, then I would pay it.


----------



## kyton

From Corgi’s post, it looks as if Aulani is aiming at the Kaimaaina market, not tourists from other states / countries.


----------



## jodistrock

My Aulani conference June 14-18 has been canceled 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	



I am so sad but I also expected it.
I pray we can be back to normal soon...








°O°


----------



## Mark Thornhill

Did the cancellation come from your employer or Aulani?


----------



## jodistrock

Mark Thornhill said:


> Did the cancellation come from your employer or Aulani?



The actual conference company...


----------



## corgi_monster

Aulani updated their website and June is no longer available for booking.  All special offers have been removed as well.


----------



## 3kidz4dis

So what do you think that means for those of us with June reservations?


----------



## msteddom

The same thing happened with Disneyland and Disney World as well.  There are some who speculate that it is to control capacity, while others think that means a July opening.  Nobody really knows.


----------



## Mark Thornhill

3kidz4dis said:


> So what do you think that means for those of us with June reservations?




I’d stay put and see what happens....that is of course you’re okay with the 14-day state imposed quarantine.

Wish I had a better guess for you but the state of Hawaii is the X factor.


----------



## 3kidz4dis

Mark Thornhill said:


> I’d stay put and see what happens....that is of course you’re okay with the 14-day state imposed quarantine.
> 
> Wish I had a better guess for you but the state of Hawaii is the X factor.


No unfortuately we do not want to go and be quarantined.  The airfare is too expensive for that.  I need to wait for them to pull the plug


----------



## A2DisneyMom

We’re in the process of cancelling our reservation from 6/21-27.  For the past month or so we’ve rolled with the punches of flight cancellations, rebooking, etc., but ultimately realized the people of Hawaii just don’t want us.  This despite being fellow Americans who have faithfully social distanced for the past 2 months.  So we’ve rebooked for WDW in July and Florida will once again be getting our travel dollars this year.  Of course that’s not certain either, so we’ll just keep rolling with those punches.

This was to be our first trip to Hawaii and we may rebook in the future, or we may not.  There are other beautiful and welcoming places I’d like to take the family to (such as Costa Rica) before we’ll likely reconsider Hawaii.

Good luck to everyone else facing difficult travel decisions!  May everything work out for  you, one way or another.


----------



## thedogatemyhomework

A2DisneyMom said:


> We’re in the process of cancelling our reservation from 6/21-27.  For the past month or so we’ve rolled with the punches of flight cancellations, rebooking, etc., but ultimately realized the people of Hawaii just don’t want us.  This despite being fellow Americans who have faithfully social distanced for the past 2 months.  So we’ve rebooked for WDW in July and Florida will once again be getting our travel dollars this year.  Of course that’s not certain either, so we’ll just keep rolling with those punches.
> 
> This was to be our first trip to Hawaii and we may rebook in the future, or we may not.  There are other beautiful and welcoming places I’d like to take the family to (such as Costa Rica) before we’ll likely reconsider Hawaii.
> 
> Good luck to everyone else facing difficult travel decisions!  May everything work out for  you, one way or another.


important thing to keep in mind (just like with forums, social media, and most other things)...not everyone does things for the same reasons.  some of the protestors who wanted to "liberate" states did so by bringing assault rifles, not wearing masks, etc. to protests.  but there were also some who tried to maintain their distancing, and had very sound, logical arguments, and wanted their concerns to be heard...same protest...wide variety of mind sets and reasons.

there have always been, and will always be some in hawaii who want all tourists to go away and never come back (same as you'd find on any other island(s) with high dependency on tourism).  there really aren't that many...but they are around.

there are others who temporarily take this opinion situationally...relatively sure that many people would not want tourists coming to visit an area right after a tornado/flood/earthquake hits...after its safe sure, just not before then.

some aren't angry or resentful of tourists at all...but are angry/resentful at the lack of action or claims of actions being taken...when none were actually taken (contact tracing, quarantine enforcement, etc.  neither was done until it was exposed publicly that they weren't being done).  lack of faith in governments ability to act often gets misconstrued as anger at something else.  if testing and contact tracing had been effectively carried out from day 1 of their announcements...protests may never have happened at airports, etc.

and its also important to note that its not just mainland visitors/tourists that are subject to 14 day quarantine rules...if a resident living on oahu wanted to go to kauai...14 day quarantine...resident comes back to oahu...14 day quarantine...double whammy.  so unless a tourist wants to visit multiple islands...residents of hawaii actually get hit twice as hard with quarantines as residents of other states. (there are of course exemptions for essential travel, etc.)


----------



## travelplanningnerd

A2DisneyMom said:


> We’re in the process of cancelling our reservation from 6/21-27.  For the past month or so we’ve rolled with the punches of flight cancellations, rebooking, etc., but ultimately realized the people of Hawaii just don’t want us.  This despite being fellow Americans who have faithfully social distanced for the past 2 months.  So we’ve rebooked for WDW in July and Florida will once again be getting our travel dollars this year.  Of course that’s not certain either, so we’ll just keep rolling with those punches.
> 
> This was to be our first trip to Hawaii and we may rebook in the future, or we may not.  There are other beautiful and welcoming places I’d like to take the family to (such as Costa Rica) before we’ll likely reconsider Hawaii.
> 
> Good luck to everyone else facing difficult travel decisions!  May everything work out for  you, one way or another.


I'm sorry but this came across as really self righteous and a bit petty considering it's a vacation you're talking about compared to the health and well being of the people that live there. They aren't singling you or anyone else out. The quarantine policy applies to Hawaii residents as well if they've left the islands. I know you're disappointed but this is an unprecedented crises for everyone and given how these are islands that are physically located a great distance from significant resources, they can't afford to have a massive outbreak.


----------



## Azziefan

A2DisneyMom said:


> We’re in the process of cancelling our reservation from 6/21-27.  For the past month or so we’ve rolled with the punches of flight cancellations, rebooking, etc., but ultimately realized the people of Hawaii just don’t want us.  This despite being fellow Americans who have faithfully social distanced for the past 2 months.  So we’ve rebooked for WDW in July and Florida will once again be getting our travel dollars this year.  Of course that’s not certain either, so we’ll just keep rolling with those punches.
> 
> This was to be our first trip to Hawaii and we may rebook in the future, or we may not.  There are other beautiful and welcoming places I’d like to take the family to (such as Costa Rica) before we’ll likely reconsider Hawaii.
> 
> Good luck to everyone else facing difficult travel decisions!  May everything work out for  you, one way or another.


Thanks you too!


----------



## A2DisneyMom

Yes, I can see how one might think that.  But, ultimately, this entire board is dedicated to enjoying experiences that aren’t necessarily accessible to everyone.  I’m actually extremely grateful for my good fortune.

Ultimately, what we’re talking about here is the intersection of the most restrictive COVID-19 policies in the country with a state economy based largely on tourism.  Everything (even beyond COVID) is a risk balance ratio as I’m certain leaders in Hawaii are considering.  I’m sure they understand it will likely take years to rebuild tourism to what it was (and hopefully build the healthcare infrastructure to adequately support both locals and tourists).  Obviously many people are no longer in the position to afford that magical Hawaiian vacation, and others who are will choose not to wait until they are welcomed back to Hawaii.

As a human, it’s hard to read officials quoted in newspapers as saying “stay away” and suggesting that I “don’t care about Hawaii” just because I wanted to maintain my family’s travel plans and keep a long-planned vacation as a reward for months of strict social distancing.


----------



## travelplanningnerd

I understand. We also consider ourselves very fortunate to be able to afford to travel as much as we do and were so sad to have had to cancel our family's first trip to Europe (I'd been several times but not in over 20 years). Your post just struck me as a bit extreme and willing to permanently condemn them for something happening right now in an extreme circumstance. 

We haven't visited Aulani but have spent quite a bit of time on Maui and Kauai, and if your plans do eventually take you there, I hope your family makes as wonderful of memories as our family has.


----------



## 3kidz4dis

Hawaiian Airlines...."_Please release me, let me go"..._
Please make this decision so we can move on and I can get my Disney points back and my HA refund..sooner rather than later


----------



## gdrj

3kidz4dis said:


> No unfortunately we do not want to go and be quarantined.  The airfare is too expensive for that.  I need to wait for them to pull the plug



I dont think there is anyway they would open if quarantine is in place. Last article I saw was that Quarantine is scheduled to end 5/31 but most likely to be extended possibly to mid June.


----------



## SinCityMMAFan

3kidz4dis said:


> I didn't realize HA isn't refunding cash for those tickets that THEY  canceled?  So that is in clear violation of their own words. I wonder if they are trying to issue vouchers in those cases or just not giving the cash back?  My hope has been that they cancel my June flights..but not if they are giving nothing.  I understand the cash issues the airlines are having but they can't say they are giving cash back and decide to not do it...They have $5,000 of my money and $1,000 in interisland fare



According to all the information on HA website it just mentions a future travel voucher however I've heard of people having to call and eventually they are able to get their money refunded to them.  It sounds like a lot of hassle but I rather get my money back too.  We have roundtrip flights from Vegas to Honolulu in September.  We noticed that since we booked our flights before everything got crazy they are implying a no change fee to use up until sometimes in 2022, the problem is the airfare for the dates we were looking at are actually $200 higher per person.  Hawaiian was changing $200 to change each ticket before but are trying to be slick and upping airfare for next year instead of charging a fee.  It is what is it I guess.  I'm just thankful the condo in Waikiki we have booked through Waikiki Beach Rentals will allow us to change our reservation up 18 months as long without any sort of fee.


----------



## Mark Thornhill

gdrj said:


> I dont think there is anyway they would open if quarantine is in place. Last article I saw was that Quarantine is scheduled to end 5/31 but most likely to be extended possibly to mid June.



Has there been any recent news/updates/rumors to how long the 14-day quarantine will remain in place?  Safe to say it will extend well past 5/31 date.  I saw multiple sources indicate the HI AG recommended it remains through the Summer.

I am a DVC member and it will be very interesting how Aulani handles opening up but the 14-day quarantine remains in effect.

In the meantime, their leadership needs to be conjuring up a solution, soon.  They are getting hit harder than most, for obvious reasons.  Saw an article in USA Today that unemployment is at 34%.  Terrible.


----------



## SinCityMMAFan

Mark Thornhill said:


> Has there been any recent news/updates/rumors to how long the 14-day quarantine will remain in place?  Safe to say it will extend well past 5/31 date.  I saw multiple sources indicate the HI AG recommended it remains through the Summer.
> 
> I am a DVC member and it will be very interesting how Aulani handles opening up but the 14-day quarantine remains in effect.
> 
> In the meantime, their leadership needs to be conjuring up a solution, soon.  They are getting hit harder than most, for obvious reasons.  Saw an article in USA Today that unemployment is at 34%.  Terrible.



I've seen an article last week that said they don't expect Hawaii to open to tourism until late July at the earliest.  

There's no doubt in my mind that the 14 day quarantine will be extended for another 30 days.  The governor of Hawaii is taking every precaution necessary for the safety of the residents.

It doesn't help the matter when tourists fly to Hawaii only to break the mandatory quarantine.  It's happened so many times already and honestly I don't know why people do it.  Everything over there is pretty much closed down, it's very limited.  Just this past week honeymooners got caught and arrested.  Makes no sense to me.


----------



## Mark Thornhill

“The governor of Hawaii is taking every precaution necessary for the safety of the residents”

I would assume that is true for all states. The article in USA Today painted a grim picture for their economy. Two more months without tourism will not be pretty.

I live on the gulf coast and probably have similar feelings about tourists, summer season, etc but thankfully for businesses, operations are slowly opening up on our beaches.  I know too many people that lost everything and others on the cusp.  Every week saw more and more businesses close, especially recently.  2 more months for HI?  Yikes.


----------



## SinCityMMAFan

Mark Thornhill said:


> *“The governor of Hawaii is taking every precaution necessary for the safety of the residents”*
> 
> I would assume that is true for all states. The article in USA Today painted a grim picture for their economy. Two more months without tourism will not be pretty.
> 
> I live on the gulf coast and probably have similar feelings about tourists, summer season, etc but thankfully for businesses, operations are slowly opening up on our beaches.  I know too many people that lost everything and others on the cusp.  Every week saw more and more businesses close, especially recently.  2 more months for HI?  Yikes.


Certain states have seen high #'s of positive COVID cases yet governors have loosened restrictions greatly compared to other states.  Hawaii is not one of them and I wouldn't be surprised if Hawaii is the last state that opens up to tourism.


----------



## thedogatemyhomework

there is a reason why no one's really sure what the governor is going to do (and why people like the AG, news outlets, etc. are the only "sources")...the governor has a track record of acting "out of an abundance of caution" as late as possible...and thats if any action is taken.

the mayors would typically have provided some indication as to how things may proceed in june some time next week...(based on when they chose to make announcements the previous 2 months) however due to the governors mandate that they aren't allowed to make policy changes without his approval...this may not be the case this month.

it's likely that those wanting official statements on if the quarantine will continue past may 31 will have to wait until may 23 or may 30 which based on the previous 2 announcements is likely when the governor will choose to say what if anything may change, and how.

it is possible plans may leak earlier...but until it's an official announcement from the governor directly...it may not be true (even if its a state official saying it). 

ex. flower shops were given the ok to open, take orders and deliver flowers for mothers day (but the governor wasn't the one who said it) then the governor said "no, they're not allowed to open" (supposedly someone misunderstood something and made an announcement they weren't supposed to)...then he changed his mind later so they were allowed to deliver flowers. (this was over a week ago)

as for taking every precaution necessary...that sadly hasn't been the case since the first few cases were reported in hawaii...from lack of any effort to conduct contact tracing, to people breaking quarantine with little to no effort (mostly due to lack of effort in enforcing the quarantine)...good intentions perhaps, but lacking on follow through.

there is however now increasing talk of making serious efforts to pivot away from tourism and to try and go to tech as a basis for the economy in hawaii...so at some level at least the towel has already been thrown in


----------



## Mark Thornhill

Historically, it appears the governor of HI is infamous for following the lead of the West Coast states.  Specifically, California.  If there isn’t a bit more effort to get out front and provide leadership for his state, I think we can agree it will be ugly.

There isn’t a right answer to this.  But the wait and let’s see approach won’t cut it.  People suffer greatly either way.  I don’t envy any leader with this pandemic.  Open up too soon and risk spikes and more future quarantines.   Open up too late and lives are ruined...savings lost, businesses gone, jobs nonexistent.


----------



## Memorymakerfor4

We have an August trip, rebooked from late May. Until the last week or so, I was fully confident it would happen and was on board with reduced experiences. Aulani was the last Disney resort to close, I figured it would be the first to open, probably sometime in June. Now I'd be surprised to see a July 1 opening. On top of that, I messaged a friend who lives on Oahu and asked for a local's perspective. She essentially gave me an eye roll and said we're not wanted there. Taking into consideration the difficulties the islands have had with people openly defying restrictions, as well as everyone's coronacoaster emotions, it still definitely took us down a notch and increased the chances we'll cancel. I'm willing to give it one more month before we decide.


----------



## SinCityMMAFan

https://www.khon2.com/coronavirus/lt-gov-green-discusses-reopening-hawaii/
From this short interview it sounds like the Lt. Governor is pushing for a program ("Travel With Aloha")  where incoming tourists would be tested for the virus before they arrive.   He sounds like he wants to get the ball rolling sooner than later as well.


----------



## Mark Thornhill

Hawai’i is an amazing place with so much to offer. But it’s not irreplaceable for a vacation destination.  The tourism business sector for local employment is unique compared to every other state in the country.  To say it’s a necessity for the financial infrastructure is  an understatement.  Fewer businesses available due to closures will not only hamper short-term but have long-term ramifications.  Not for tourists, but locals living in an extremely expensive, high taxed state

I saw where LA county, CA expects to announce an extension of their stay at home effort thru August 1.  First, if that’s the case their residents will not only protest but loot and become violent.  Second, will Hawai’i follow similar guidelines.  Let’s hope not.


----------



## marvfool1

Mark Thornhill said:


> Hawai’i is an amazing place with so much to offer. But it’s not irreplaceable for a vacation destination.  The tourism business sector for local employment is unique compared to every other state in the country.  To say it’s a necessity for the financial infrastructure is  an understatement.  Fewer businesses available due to closures will not only hamper short-term but have long-term ramifications.  Not for tourists, but locals living in an extremely expensive, high taxed state
> 
> I saw where LA county, CA expects to announce an extension of their stay at home effort thru August 1.  First, if that’s the case their residents will not only protest but loot and become violent.  Second, will Hawai’i follow similar guidelines.  Let’s hope not.



Dude,
I live in California, you are extremely misinformed about our state. Yes we will have stay home orders until August. No one here is rioting or close to becoming violent here.  You got to stop watching FOX News Bruh...


----------



## Paul1955

Memorymakerfor4 said:


> We have an August trip, rebooked from late May. Until the last week or so, I was fully confident it would happen and was on board with reduced experiences. Aulani was the last Disney resort to close, I figured it would be the first to open, probably sometime in June. Now I'd be surprised to see a July 1 opening. On top of that, I messaged a friend who lives on Oahu and asked for a local's perspective. She essentially gave me an eye roll and said we're not wanted there. Taking into consideration the difficulties the islands have had with people openly defying restrictions, as well as everyone's coronacoaster emotions, it still definitely took us down a notch and increased the chances we'll cancel. I'm willing to give it one more month before we decide.



"and said we're not wanted there," and this is exactly why my family is cancelling a July  vacation, even if the Governor lifts the ban.


----------



## yowcruiser

On May 12, Disney updated their travel advisory on the Aulani site. Aulani is now accepting reservations July 1st onward and there is now a disclaimer that once the resort open (which may be before or after this date), it will do so with reduced capacity and not providing all services.  We currently have a June reservation but with flights to/from being cancelled, we are likely moving this trip to October


----------



## MimiDee905

I'm wondering if this announcement is enough for me to claim my credit through DVC Rental Store for my June 16th vacation.  Or if I'm going to have to wait for a more official closure from Aulani closer to my date. I'm very positive I'm not making it to Hawaii in a month, but the anticipation of waiting to be able to official cancel without losing my money is getting tiresome.


----------



## Karebear

MimiDee905 said:


> I'm wondering if this announcement is enough for me to claim my credit through DVC Rental Store for my June 16th vacation.  Or if I'm going to have to wait for a more official closure from Aulani closer to my date. I'm very positive I'm not making it to Hawaii in a month, but the anticipation of waiting to be able to official cancel without losing my money is getting tiresome.



Same for me except for I am supposed to check in on June 30...which likely won't happen.  I owe DVC Rental Store my final payment on Saturday and am just not sure what to do.  If Aulani stays closed, then I will get a credit but I am starting to think that not even 2 years will be enough time to use it (sarcasm there).  Or Aulani opens with the quarantine still in place which means we won't go and will lose all of our money.  Still trying to decide.


----------



## corgi_monster

Karebear said:


> Same for me except for I am supposed to check in on June 30...which likely won't happen.  I owe DVC Rental Store my final payment on Saturday and am just not sure what to do.  If Aulani stays closed, then I will get a credit but I am starting to think that not even 2 years will be enough time to use it (sarcasm there).  Or Aulani opens with the quarantine still in place which means we won't go and will lose all of our money.  Still trying to decide.




The stay at home orders were extended to the end of June.  Nobody will be able to staycaction in June and Hawaii is seeing only 200-300 out-of-state visitors per day.  Without staycationers, there’s no way Aulani can open in June.


----------



## MimiDee905

I agree with the previous poster. We decided to make our final payment with the thinking that having the 24 month credit they are offering was better than losing our sizable deposit and airfare. We felt that if Hawaii extended their mandatory Quarentine, Aulani would have no desire to reopen to it's guests. Hoping for the best for your trip and everyone else's!


----------



## braysmommy

Karebear said:


> Same for me except for I am supposed to check in on June 30...which likely won't happen.  I owe DVC Rental Store my final payment on Saturday and am just not sure what to do.  If Aulani stays closed, then I will get a credit but I am starting to think that not even 2 years will be enough time to use it (sarcasm there).  Or Aulani opens with the quarantine still in place which means we won't go and will lose all of our money.  Still trying to decide.



We had to cancel our DVC rental for May just prior to PIF date. I assumed I was out the deposit but on May 1st received an email letting me know I had a credit. Hoping I'll be able to use it in the future.


----------



## Karebear

braysmommy said:


> We had to cancel our DVC rental for May just prior to PIF date. I assumed I was out the deposit but on May 1st received an email letting me know I had a credit. Hoping I'll be able to use it in the future.



Hmmm...thanks for the info.  I did ask agent about what would happen if I didn't pay the rest and she said that my reservation would be cancelled and that I would lose my deposit.  According to her, the only way to get a credit (assuming Aulani stays shut)  is to pay the remaining balance.  Maybe they have changed the rules since all of this started?


----------



## msteddom

I just cancelled my June reservation.


----------



## SoCalGoofy

Got an email from DVC Rental Store yesterday... they have extended my balance due date by two weeks.  Instead of 5/23, it's now 6/7, which is one month before the check in date of 7/7.  
We have decided we aren't going anyway, but at least this gives us another 3 weeks to see if Aulani will actually be closed...  If the resort is going to be open on 7/7, then we won't make the final payment and forfeit our deposit it seems.


----------



## Karebear

SoCalGoofy said:


> Got an email from DVC Rental Store yesterday... they have extended my balance due date by two weeks.  Instead of 5/23, it's now 6/7, which is one month before the check in date of 7/7.
> We have decided we aren't going anyway, but at least this gives us another 3 weeks to see if Aulani will actually be closed...  If the resort is going to be open on 7/7, then we won't make the final payment and forfeit our deposit it seems.



Good luck with your decision...it is tough!  I am going to make my final payment today I guess.  My check in date is the 30th of June and I am hoping that I am making the right decision so that I get to use my credit at some point!


----------



## goterps1986

We were supposed to be going in 3 days but just booked for mid Oct. We hope it’s all good by then! We have a lot of DVC points that we had saved up that need to be used by Nov.. So all good or we lose a lot of points.  Had saved for the big trip to Hawaii from the East coast.  So had to do a lot of rearranging!


----------



## 3kidz4dis

I cancelled our Aulani June trip today.  I actually cried while I was on the chat with DVC. I received a cancellation initiated by Hilton Hawaiian Village today and decided to pull the plug.


----------



## Mark Thornhill

3kidz4dis said:


> I cancelled our Aulani June trip today.  I actually cried while I was on the chat with DVC. I received a cancellation initiated by Hilton Hawaiian Village today and decided to pull the plug.



Sorry to hear it . We cancelled our trip a few weeks back for late July. Even if quarantine is miraculously lifted by then I have no desire to dump my money somewhere it’s not wanted. There are other destinations. Hawaii is a cool place but not all that unique IMO.

As matter of fact we already have two other trips lined up; one for late June another for mid-July.  And btw, those two trip combined were cheaper than the one to Hawaii.  Hang in there!


----------



## chrisaman

goterps1986 said:


> We were supposed to be going in 3 days but just booked for mid Oct. We hope it’s all good by then! We have a lot of DVC points that we had saved up that need to be used by Nov.. So all good or we lose a lot of points.  Had saved for the big trip to Hawaii from the East coast.  So had to do a lot of rearranging!


We are in the same boat. Our points expire December 1st so I moved our reservation to the week before Thanksgiving. If we don't get to go then, we lose a years worth of points. I am going to try to transfer them into RCI if that happens and try to use them outside of Disney. If I am not mistaken, that would buy us another year to use the points. However, I suspect since every timeshare on the planet is backlogged, availability may not be the best in RCI for the next year as well.


----------



## goterps1986

chrisaman said:


> We are in the same boat. Our points expire December 1st so I moved our reservation to the week before Thanksgiving. If we don't get to go then, we lose a years worth of points. I am going to try to transfer them into RCI if that happens and try to use them outside of Disney. If I am not mistaken, that would buy us another year to use the points. However, I suspect since every timeshare on the planet is backlogged, availability may not be the best in RCI for the next year as well.



We will lose all of ours if we don't use by 11/1.  It was a graduation trip for our daughter.  Now I don't know how it's all going to play out.  Had saved the points for this one as you did.  Disney World trip not the same and really no desire to go in the middle of the summer, especially with all of the restrictions that are coming.  So REALLY hoping it's ok by then.

We actually have never used RCI.  And we didn't know about the option of extending it a year.  So if we don't make it to Aulani, we can call and ask them to transfer to RCI and we have another year to use the points with them?  And, as you were saying, it's going to get crazy with everyone trying to book everywhere.  Even going to be tough to book with Disney properties.

We are in MD so guess Vero or Hilton Head would be last options.


----------



## 3kidz4dis

goterps1986 said:


> We will lose all of ours if we don't use by 11/1.  It was a graduation trip for our daughter.  Now I don't know how it's all going to play out.  Had saved the points for this one as you did.  Disney World trip not the same and really no desire to go in the middle of the summer, especially with all of the restrictions that are coming.  So REALLY hoping it's ok by then.
> 
> We actually have never used RCI.  And we didn't know about the option of extending it a year.  So if we don't make it to Aulani, we can call and ask them to transfer to RCI and we have another year to use the points with them?  And, as you were saying, it's going to get crazy with everyone trying to book everywhere.  Even going to be tough to book with Disney properties.
> 
> We are in MD so guess Vero or Hilton Head would be last options.


We are in exactly the same predicament and for us to reschedule Aulani for next year, I will not have enough points with the 50% percent limit.  Can I ask if you are seeing your points as unborrowed yet in your account?  I was told DVC is behind on doing this. We also are trying to decide what to do with these 150 points that expire in November as well.


----------



## goterps1986

3kidz4dis said:


> We are in exactly the same predicament and for us to reschedule Aulani for next year, I will not have enough points with the 50% percent limit. Can I ask if you are seeing your points as unborrowed yet in your account? I was told DVC is behind on doing this. We also are trying to decide what to do with these 150 points that expire in November as well.



No, DVC hasn't put ours in our account yet either.   And we have 306 points that we have to use!  We saw good flights and they had dropped, so we also booked.  We were nervous flights would change (they did) and Aulani could get busy (and/or limited).  We REALLY need this to work our we lose a ton and won't be able to go.

So I hope we see everything in our account soon so we can get it all straight.  What a mess!  And just hoping it all works out.


----------



## abdgeek

chrisaman said:


> We are in the same boat. Our points expire December 1st so I moved our reservation to the week before Thanksgiving. If we don't get to go then, we lose a years worth of points. I am going to try to transfer them into RCI if that happens and try to use them outside of Disney. If I am not mistaken, that would buy us another year to use the points. However, I suspect since every timeshare on the planet is backlogged, availability may not be the best in RCI for the next year as well.



I hope everything works out for you.  I use my DVC points all the time for RCI, so you’re right to start looking now for 2021 availability.  Some RCI resorts have already released their 2021 availability and I recently booked an RCI Maui property for next Christmas.  Of course, depending on where you want to go, there is a lot of 2020 availability.


----------



## msteddom

I was playing around on the Hawaiian Airlines website, and the flight that I'm supposed to be on out of San Diego on June 19 is no longer bookable.  So, I imagine that a cancellation email can't be too far off.


----------



## 3kidz4dis

msteddom said:


> I was playing around on the Hawaiian Airlines website, and the flight that I'm supposed to be out of San Diego on June 19 is no longer bookable.  So, I imagine that a cancellation email can't be too far off.


 I am patiently waiting for my June 25th to cancel


----------



## msteddom

I just got the cancellation email from Hawaiian Airlines.  Fortunately, I didn’t have to jump through any hoops to request a refund.  There was a link to a refund request form right in the email.  I’m actually weirdly relieved now that it’s been settled.


----------



## 3kidz4dis

I woke up this morning to the cancellation also.  I was relieved as well.  EXCEPT the interisland wasn't cancelled. So now I will have a credit for the interisland airfare that I won't be able to use.


----------



## Chuck wright

I am scheduled for beg of August and will probably cancel.. the restrictions are going to be a bit too much.


----------



## Chuck wright

sorry.. i meant wdw in florida


----------



## goterps1986

abdgeek said:


> I hope everything works out for you. I use my DVC points all the time for RCI, so you’re right to start looking now for 2021 availability. Some RCI resorts have already released their 2021 availability and I recently booked an RCI Maui property for next Christmas. Of course, depending on where you want to go, there is a lot of 2020 availability.



Thanks.  And I hope it works out for you also.  We can't lose all these points!  And I know we need to start checking into RCI more.  We have always used it at Disney resorts but now is the time to get familiar with it.  We haven't looked at it closely so haven't been comfortable with it or know enough.  Best wishes.


----------



## Cattrip

What does the email look like? I haven't been canceled and all my plans are still there for mid-june


----------



## msteddom

I cancelled my Aulani DVC stay myself last week.  The cancellation email I was referring to is from Hawaiian Airlines.


----------



## Karebear

3kidz4dis said:


> I woke up this morning to the cancellation also.  I was relieved as well.  EXCEPT the interisland wasn't cancelled. So now I will have a credit for the interisland airfare that I won't be able to use.



Good to know about the inter island flight.  I have been watching my emails too and have gotten nothing so far.  I am on Southwest to and from Hawaii which I think that they are only doing credits?  And now maybe my Hawaiian Airlines inter island flight will be a credit too.  I have no problem with credits normally but was hoping for refunds since so many of us will have credits, trying to use them might be hard since everyone else will be trying to use credits too.


----------



## 3kidz4dis

Karebear said:


> Good to know about the inter island flight.  I have been watching my emails too and have gotten nothing so far.  I am on Southwest to and from Hawaii which I think that they are only doing credits?  And now maybe my Hawaiian Airlines inter island flight will be a credit too.  I have no problem with credits normally but was hoping for refunds since so many of us will have credits, trying to use them might be hard since everyone else will be trying to use credits too.


I just had a "chat" with Hawaiian air about the interisland flight and they said that since they have not cancelled the flight, that it is refund only.  I fussed a bit and they said, that we are "good to go" and that since they provided alternative accomodations by continuing to offer the flight we are not entitled to a refund.  I said, "you all canceled my mainland flight, and you are saying I am "good to go?"  We do not want a credit, we would like a refund just the same as our cancelled flight.  Makes me mad!


----------



## 3kidz4dis

Cattrip said:


> What does the email look like? I haven't been canceled and all my plans are still there for mid-june


It has an URGENT in the title line and said that they have Canceled our flight.


----------



## corgi_monster

I've seen the topic of Hawaiian Airline credits come up a couple times and realize that these credits are useless to many of you.  I have absolutely no clue if the credits can be used to pay for mainland hotels/cars on the Hawaiian Airlines website, but it's worth a shot.  

Also, you can try booking flights via partner airlines.  I don't think you can do it online, but many, many years ago, it was possible to book partner airlines by calling the reservations department.


----------



## abdgeek

goterps1986 said:


> ...  And I know we need to start checking into RCI more.  We have always used it at Disney resorts but now is the time to get familiar with it.  We haven't looked at it closely so haven't been comfortable with it or know enough.  Best wishes.



The DVC RCI website is pretty easy to use, but does take some diligence to get the reservation you want.  Below are some tips to help you get started.

1) Once you have decided where and when you want to book RCI for, check the DVC RCI website daily for availability.  Once you find the reservation you want, book it online immediately.  Reservations for available weeks don’t stay up long and some are gone in as few as 5 minutes after they post.  AFTER you have the RCI confirmation, call DVC and let them know how to take your points.

2) Some RCI resorts are harder to get than others.  Check the RCI Resort Directory on the website to see what your options are.  From there you can see the ones that are easier to get reservations for.

3) Read the TripAdvisor and RCI reviews for the resorts you are interested in before you book them.  Look at the online pictures and decide if it will meet your needs.  Staying in a RCI resort is very different from staying at a DVC one.  I usually try to stay in the Gold Crown or Resort Collection RCI properties  as those are closest to DVC quality. 1 Bedroom units are pretty standard with RCI, but not all of them have washers/dryers or full kitchens like DVC.

4) RCI resorts will try to get you to attend their timeshare presentation.  I always tell them that I already have a timeshare and I’m not looking to get another one.  I’ve never had a problem with them accepting that answer.

5) Read the fine print carefully on the website about the fees the resort charges.  Some RCI properties   charge housekeeping and other fees that we don’t pay when we stay at a DVC property.  

6) While you may not have this option, I never deposit my DVC points in RCI to be used at a later date.  When I decide that I want to book a RCI property, it takes 1-2 years for me to actually find the week I want for the property I want.  I know that may sound daunting, but RCI availability is released a little at a time.  Most of that time is spent checking daily to see if the property I want has the check-in dates I want.

I hope this information helps if you decide to try RCI.


----------



## DisneyAlum91

marvfool1 said:


> We are scheduled to arrive on 6/12/20, keeping my fingers crossed but I have to admit its not looking good.


All the amusement parks just submitted their proposals to Orlando this week so I would expect June to be ok.


----------



## 3kidz4dis

abdgeek said:


> The DVC RCI website is pretty easy to use, but does take some diligence to get the reservation you want.  Below are some tips to help you get started.
> 
> 1) Once you have decided where and when you want to book RCI for, check the DVC RCI website daily for availability.  Once you find the reservation you want, book it online immediately.  Reservations for available weeks don’t stay up long and some are gone in as few as 5 minutes after they post.  AFTER you have the RCI confirmation, call DVC and let them know how to take your points.
> 
> 2) Some RCI resorts are harder to get than others.  Check the RCI Resort Directory on the website to see what your options are.  From there you can see the ones that are easier to get reservations for.
> 
> 3) Read the TripAdvisor and RCI reviews for the resorts you are interested in before you book them.  Look at the online pictures and decide if it will meet your needs.  Staying in a RCI resort is very different from staying at a DVC one.  I usually try to stay in the Gold Crown or Resort Collection RCI properties  as those are closest to DVC quality. 1 Bedroom units are pretty standard with RCI, but not all of them have washers/dryers or full kitchens like DVC.
> 
> 4) RCI resorts will try to get you to attend their timeshare presentation.  I always tell them that I already have a timeshare and I’m not looking to get another one.  I’ve never had a problem with them accepting that answer.
> 
> 5) Read the fine print carefully on the website about the fees the resort charges.  Some RCI properties   charge housekeeping and other fees that we don’t pay when we stay at a DVC property.
> 
> 6) While you may not have this option, I never deposit my DVC points in RCI to be used at a later date.  When I decide that I want to book a RCI property, it takes 1-2 years for me to actually find the week I want for the property I want.  I know that may sound daunting, but RCI availability is released a little at a time.  Most of that time is spent checking daily to see if the property I want has the check-in dates I want.
> 
> I hope this information helps if you decide to try RCI.


Thank you!  So are you just looking before you send the points to RCI?  So you can search availability, then decide and reserve and then contact DVC to transfer points?


----------



## abdgeek

3kidz4dis said:


> Thank you!  So are you just looking before you send the points to RCI?  So you can search availability, then decide and reserve and then contact DVC to transfer points?



Yes.  I always look for the property I want ahead of time.  When I find the week I want available, I book it on the DVC RCI website.  Before you book, you see the exact number of points you need for the reservation.  Then I call DVC and tell them which contract I want them to take my points from (I have several).  If you try to call DVC first to book the RCI reservation, you may lose it.  I’ve had that happen before and now I always book RCI first and then call DVC.  

Once you book your RCI reservation, DVC will get a notice.  It typically takes them about 3 days to take your points.  So technically, you don’t have to call unless you want DVC to use your points in a specific way.  You will receive a confirmation from both DVC and RCI for the reservation.


----------



## Karebear

3kidz4dis said:


> I just had a "chat" with Hawaiian air about the interisland flight and they said that since they have not cancelled the flight, that it is refund only.  I fussed a bit and they said, that we are "good to go" and that since they provided alternative accomodations by continuing to offer the flight we are not entitled to a refund.  I said, "you all canceled my mainland flight, and you are saying I am "good to go?"  We do not want a credit, we would like a refund just the same as our cancelled flight.  Makes me mad!



Thanks for the info...I would like a refund too but sadly I don't think they will.


----------



## Iceman93

I've always had good experiences with Hawaiian Airlines, but then again I've never had to deal with a situation like this.  That being said, I'm disappointed in their "spirit of aloha" if they are cancelling and refunding flights from the mainland but not interisland flights on the same record.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

https://www.hawaiinewsnow.com/2020/...-long-it-could-take-hawaii-fully-bounce-back/

Wow... This article bases its predictions on a September tourism opening.


----------



## kyton

One of the food courts in the Ala Moana Centre, Shirokiya has a sign on the front stating they will be closed until after 31 August 2020 so that article doesn't surprise me.


----------



## teawar

Just canceled our DVC stay at Aulani for mid June. Now it’s time to say goodbye to our SWA flights.


----------



## Sepo

I’m really itching to visit for an extended multi-island trip from mid July onward.

I think I’ve only got one shot left with my airline (since we had original tickets for March). I’m certain they will not allow rebooking again. Really wish there was some more confidence with quarantine lifting or other measures in July. Would be very willing to get negative swab or serum test the 48 hrs before travel too.

Any further inside info on timing from our Kama’aina community?


----------



## thedogatemyhomework

no ones really sure what might happen and when (as far as tourism goes)...the only thing that may be an ever so slight indicator at this point is the hawaii convention center event listings.

https://events.hawaiiconvention.com/
currently the "earliest" listing for an event is july 21...this doesn't mean that the convention center cancelled all earlier events as there have been quite a few that have cancelled on their own much further out (okinawan festival cancelled...and they run waaaaaay after july 21...and lots of june/july events cancelled back in april).  it is however the only thing thats really much of a potential indicator as the HTA (hawaii tourism authority aka the state) has jurisdiction over cancelling events...not the city.

it is also somewhat ammusing that HMSA (the largest health insurance provider in the state) still has an event on the calendar showing 250 attendance estimate for later in august.

there have also been increased rumblings that some hotels that are currently closed may "re-open" but only to local residents...but it is not clear as to if aulani may take this approach (the recent news of a cluster of infections following a highschool pool party in another state may be causing a lot of hotels to rethink this type of plan)

if the quarantine isn't lifted...an "extended" multi island trip would take several months if you wanted to spend time out of quarantine on each island you visit...quarantine restarts each time you arrive on an island (so if a resident on oahu wanted to take a "day trip" to kaui...it would take 29 days to legally get that 1 day...)


----------



## Sepo

Thanks for the insight.  Very helpful.   Seems based on a few articles that inter-island quarantine rules might be lifted in the nearer term.


----------



## goterps1986

abdgeek said:


> The DVC RCI website is pretty easy to use, but does take some diligence to get the reservation you want.  Below are some tips to help you get started.
> 
> 1) Once you have decided where and when you want to book RCI for, check the DVC RCI website daily for availability.  Once you find the reservation you want, book it online immediately.  Reservations for available weeks don’t stay up long and some are gone in as few as 5 minutes after they post.  AFTER you have the RCI confirmation, call DVC and let them know how to take your points.
> 
> 2) Some RCI resorts are harder to get than others.  Check the RCI Resort Directory on the website to see what your options are.  From there you can see the ones that are easier to get reservations for.
> 
> 3) Read the TripAdvisor and RCI reviews for the resorts you are interested in before you book them.  Look at the online pictures and decide if it will meet your needs.  Staying in a RCI resort is very different from staying at a DVC one.  I usually try to stay in the Gold Crown or Resort Collection RCI properties  as those are closest to DVC quality. 1 Bedroom units are pretty standard with RCI, but not all of them have washers/dryers or full kitchens like DVC.
> 
> 4) RCI resorts will try to get you to attend their timeshare presentation.  I always tell them that I already have a timeshare and I’m not looking to get another one.  I’ve never had a problem with them accepting that answer.
> 
> 5) Read the fine print carefully on the website about the fees the resort charges.  Some RCI properties   charge housekeeping and other fees that we don’t pay when we stay at a DVC property.
> 
> 6) While you may not have this option, I never deposit my DVC points in RCI to be used at a later date.  When I decide that I want to book a RCI property, it takes 1-2 years for me to actually find the week I want for the property I want.  I know that may sound daunting, but RCI availability is released a little at a time.  Most of that time is spent checking daily to see if the property I want has the check-in dates I want.
> 
> I hope this information helps if you decide to try RCI.


Thanks so much for all this information.  Very helpful!  Really appreciate you taking the time to give these helpful tips.  We will definitely check into it.


----------



## corgi_monster

Sepo said:


> Any further inside info on timing from our Kama’aina community?




I'm really sorry to say that I don't see the government lifting the quarantine in July.

My best GUESS at a timeline would be:

1.  June 1 - Hawaii enters green phase (More info on the phases here:  https://governor.hawaii.gov/wp-cont...ening-Presentation-Slide-Deck_18-May-2020.pdf)
2.  June 15 - Hawaii enters blue phase
3.  July 1 - Inter-island quarantine requirements lifted and hotels test new protocols, officials will evaluate how that goes
4.  August - Hawaii hotels ramp up training and operations, tourism authority starts promoting that Hawaii will be opening soon
5.  September 1 - Out-of-state quarantine requirements lifted (assuming there is some testing procedure in place)



These guesses are based on:

1.  Two tourism industry leaders (Mufi and Keith Vieira) have both specifically said we need to open before September.  A September date was never mentioned (at least publicly) yet they both came out strong against a September opening . . . probably not coincidence.  
2.  Hotels are saying they need about 6 weeks to prepare for a full reopening.  Staff needs to be recalled and trained on new operating procedures.  Retailers and restaurants are having a hard time getting people to return to work because their unemployment checks are bigger than paychecks.  (Max benefits is a little more than $1200/week.)
3.  The first group of people who were able to successfully file for unemployment will stop receiving checks in Sept/Oct.


One thing to note is that the reopening plan says large venues and social gatherings will be allowed with minimal disruption under the blue phase.  The state just cancelled the Made in Hawaii Festival which is a huge indoor event that takes place in August.  Maui County also cancelled the Maui County Fair, a huge outdoor event in October.  If the government is cancelling its own revenue-generating events, does that mean we don't enter blue phase for a long, long time?


----------

